# USC Spring 2010



## lex112884 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi everyone-
I was wondering if anyone has decided to just opt for USC Spring of 2010. I was wait listed for Fall of 09 and rather than rush, I am going to start in the spring. I'm just looking to find people who might also be doing this. Any suggestions or people are welcome. I'm going to be in the production program and I'm also attending the Event the weekend of Apr. 3.


----------



## jouster (Mar 27, 2009)

i'm spring admit, fall waitlist... but i'm wondering if you knew when we are suppose to put in our deposit, or get like a "packet"... cuz i'll i've gotten is the small envelope where i sent back the confirmation paper


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Alexis,
I am in the same boat. Looks like we have time till April 15th to make a decision (mark one of those 4 boxes and send it back to them). I will decide after the April 3rd event. But I am leaning very heavily towards the Spring only option. Hope to see you on the 3rd and yes lets get a Spring following going. Thx for the thread.


----------



## jouster (Mar 27, 2009)

i hope they send me info on the deposit, so at least i know things are official


----------



## jouster (Mar 27, 2009)

btw, it seems spring admits are screwed in terms of no graduate orientation and less chance of campus housing... at least according to the website


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by jouster:
> i hope they send me info on the deposit, so at least i know things are official



"official" as in whether you are really admitted or not? Oh I think you are definitely in. Don't even worry about it. I was a bit confused myself when I got my letter and so I called them at admissions and they confirmed that whether we choose the waitlist option for Fall or not our admission for Spring is confirmed.

One critical piece of info from them: if you are not sure about Fall then don't pick the wailist option because looks like they don't defer your admission to Spring in case you get in off the waitlist (in case you get in for Fall and then decide that you can't make it for some reason and want to choose Spring instead). 

Have you tried calling them regarding the deposit?


----------



## timkido (Mar 27, 2009)

yooo Same boat. 

The more i think about it, the more i'm leaning toward going to spring. Give me more time to transition from NYC to LA (and learn to drive). 

@Sixth Sense, I dunno if this helps. you can choose waitlist Fall and auto Spring and if you get into Fall...you can still decline and go for Spring. So if you don't have any other schoos like me you can just choose that one. 


@Jouster, 
- what is a graduate orientation? the April 3rd thing ? or something else.  
- i'm also wondering about the the deposit info. 
- I had a concern that when springers start the other starkies and writers/production ppl already had a quarter of mingling and collaborating action going on. buut that's not the case as jayimess said.


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by timkido:
> yooo Same boat.
> 
> @Sixth Sense, I dunno if this helps. you can choose waitlist Fall and auto Spring and if you get into Fall...you can still decline and go for Spring. So if you don't have any other schoos like me you can just choose that one.



timkido,
You sure about this? Did you get a chance to talk to them too? Because I asked the admissions folks the same question and they said that they don't defer us to Spring in case we decide not to go with Fall. Hmm.....confusing


----------



## timkido (Mar 27, 2009)

WAIT WAIT NEVERMIND I JUST CALLED THEM. 

IF YOU GET BUMPED UP TO FALL YOU AUTOMATICALLY LOSE YOUR PLACE IN SPRING. 

I just mailed them the letter so i have to call on wednesday to get it fixed if i want to go just for spring.


----------



## jouster (Mar 27, 2009)

just something that lets us know what goes on around campus... it's nothing big, but they're always nice to attend

http://sait.usc.edu/orientation/graduate/


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 27, 2009)

I went to the graduate orientation, it's no biggie...I'm glad I went, but the vast majority of people DIDN'T go.  My division even told us that it was redundant to the mandatory SCA orientation.

I disagree...but I'm also one of those dorks who saved the envelopes her admission letters came in.


----------



## jouster (Mar 27, 2009)

i also save rejection letters...
but yeah, i'd like to see what else the university offers so i want to attend the general grad orientation


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am fall waitlist and spring admit.  I kind of want to wait until Spring to start so it gives me more time to make my transition.  However, if I get bumped up to Fall I'll probably take it.  Plus I am a huge football fan so then I can go to more games!

I understood it as we could choose either one if bumped to Fall.  I thought I spoke to them about that when I got my letter.  I can't remember who I spoke to.  Might have been my roommate because he opened the letter and explained it to me.  Also, when I called to talk to them the lady told me to send in my $300 with the paper.  I didn't though because none of the papers they sent me so far asked for it.

I am not home to get any of my letters so I have to do all the paper work from abroad.  Oh well.  If you guys get any more news let me know.


----------



## lex112884 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not worried about the orientation/housing thing. I figured it would be a low chance of getting housing anyway. I'm taking the fall to get my sh!t together and moving out there in the winter. I'd rather have the time than not have anything ready. I'm East Coast right now, so it's a bit of a hike.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm a Stark reject that's applying for Spring 2010 production, so hopefully I'll be out there with you guys in January.  

I'm going to call to ask if it's a rolling admission or if they wait til the Sept 1st deadline to review, because that does not leave much time to get situated if I get in!!


----------



## redic (Mar 29, 2009)

I sent in my response already. I chose (a) wait list Fall and admission spring. I'm not really sure which one I prefer. Both have their pros and cons more personal conveniences. 

I saved my rejection letters too. Badge of pride. Except UCLA sends rejection emails. nice.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

Redic...

How can I 
Forget you girl?
When there is always something there to remind me
Always something there to remind me
I was born to love her
And I will never be free
You'll always be a part of me


----------



## redic (Mar 29, 2009)

its karaoke time! 

da-da-da-daaaaaaaaa

78!!!!!!

(your karaoke score)


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm still bitter that AFI called me to offer admission so I don't have any tangible object to commemorate the insanity.  ( I also kept the rejection letter, would've been a nice pair)

And I printed my acceptance letter from UCLA.  It was online, but it was a PDF of a real letter.  Maybe they changed it?


----------



## solojones (Mar 29, 2009)

I chose Fall waitlist, Spring admit. The thing is, I think I would choose to go to Chapman in the fall if I got in there instead of waiting to hear back from USC. But this way, if I don't get into Chapman I might be at USC in the fall or definitely would in the spring. Kind of a win-win situation for me (I moved to SoCal 4 years ago for undergrad and lived in LA part of the time so I don't really have a transition).


----------



## fionamoocow (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

My name is Katie and I am starting at USC in  Spring 2010 in the Production program (just took mysel off the Fall 2009 waitlist because I am in NYC and just too impatient to wait!)

I am really excited and wanted to say hello to everyone. I am going in with a desire to focus on sound so if anyone is looking for a sound lover please say hi! 

With giddiness,
Katie


----------



## xavier039 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well Katie I am definitely saying Hi because that is by far my weakest aspect.  I could always use help in that area and it looks like you are my new best friend.  Thanks


----------



## ds65 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Katie,

I'm applying to USC for the Spring. You should talk to Professor Midge Costin - chair of the sound dept. - she's amazing!

Good Luck!
dawna


----------



## fionamoocow (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Tom! Ditto ditto....I came on April 3rd and was so shy (something about a large group of very talented people is intimidating...go figure?)

I hope to see you soon...(how do people post pictures on here? I don't want to be a black void, but I also am sad I am this computer illiterate)

k


----------



## fionamoocow (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Dawna! Thanks so much for the advice...I did manage to have lunch with Midge while out in LA....she is amazing. Hope to see you in the Spring,

Katie


----------



## timkido (Apr 9, 2009)

i forgot everyone's user name that i met. shoulda wrote it down. The Green Screen room was kinda awesome I hope i can learn motion capture there!


----------



## lex112884 (Apr 9, 2009)

This seems really nerdy, but I'm just going to put it out there--should we make a facebook group for USC Spring 2010? Then we could all talk or whatever and get our stuff together for the days when we can FINALLY get there. 
This past weekend made it seem like it's going to be a long fall...but hell, we'll move there in winter...so sunshine in winter anyone?

Let me know what you guys think, or if you know of one that already exists!


----------



## xavier039 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah make the group sounds like a good idea.  Send me a private message when you do.

To add a picture go into your profile settings and add an avatar picture.

Take care all!  Feel free to add me on Facebook if you can find me.


----------



## jouster (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope us spring admits get info about sending in our seat deposit or get a bigger envelope... there's only so much info that i can gather from the website


----------



## redic (Apr 9, 2009)

It's kinda weird having to wait another ~7 months to go to school. The only reason I want to be bumped up to Fall is I am so excited to get started. But I waited this long...

I have a feeling though after the April 3 event, there are going to be less people that decide not going to USC.  

The great thing about starting spring though is that I'll be able to go in with all you guys.

Sixth Sense, did you decide on a school? I hope you decide on USC. I really enjoyed meeting you.


----------



## lex112884 (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/groups....php?gid=87673745831

that is the link to the facebook group I just created! 
Feel free to join!! 

Invite anyone who you know is going to USC SCA in the Spring!


----------



## xavier039 (Apr 10, 2009)

Did you guys get the email from Brian Harke about the April 3rd event and sending in your deposit?


----------



## jesster (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah haha..i dont even think we were invited to that event if we got in for spring right?


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally posted by redic:
> Sixth Sense, did you decide on a school? I hope you decide on USC. I really enjoyed meeting you.



Thanks Redic...It was great meeting you too...I have PM'ed you with my contact info since we did not exchange info during the event


----------



## redic (Apr 10, 2009)

hmmm...it was for people that got accepted fall and spring. Jesster, you're coming from Japan? Cool! Kurosawa is my all time favorite director.


----------



## redic (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks, Sixth. I emailed you my info.


----------



## jesster (Apr 10, 2009)

booo, i never got an invitation for it! how sad. redic, im from SF but just studying abroad in tokyo right now.

i wish i could have gone to that event, i still really dont know much about usc and its campus etc. anybody have tips on where i can find past students input besides this site?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey can you guys elaborate on this "Midge" person?  I'm applying for Spring and would love the info.  I'm joining the facebook group so please friend me if you haven't already!!


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 12, 2009)

hey guys!
I just got so excited because I thought I would be alone in getting in for the spring!
Im in for production but I feel kind of neglected because I was not invited to this April 3rd event you guys are describing, nor have I really gotten any information from usc other than my acceptance packet-

are you guys all entering freshmen or are you transferring from different schools?


----------



## jouster (Apr 13, 2009)

any spring admits know how we can get campus housing?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey, Rebecca, are you undergrad?  This is a graduate thread, and the April 3rd event was for MFA admits only.

Congrats on your acceptance, though!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2009)

Funny USC/House video.


----------



## lex112884 (Apr 14, 2009)

I found this page:  Housing for Spring 2010

http://housing.usc.edu/Applica...mation.aspx?secID=15


----------



## ebf22 (Apr 15, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the academic calendar is like for spring admits?  Do people usually take the summer off to work/intern, or can you take classes in the summer semesters and finish in two calendar years?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 15, 2009)

Two calendar years?  Absolutely not.

They don't really offer too many classes in the summer, a few crit studies and Bruce Block's visual expression, not much else.  There's just not enough time in the summer.

You guys must realize:  everything's exactly the same for spring admits.  You still need six semesters.  Every class is offered every semester.

It's not like in the Fall-admit only programs, where they only offer certain classes certain semesters.


----------



## ebf22 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## jouster (Apr 30, 2009)

anyone get the follow on letter that was suppose to be generated on April 24th?


----------



## xavier039 (Apr 30, 2009)

Not yet.  I was guessing today or tomorrow.


----------



## timkido (May 1, 2009)

what's the letter suppose to be about?


----------



## jouster (May 1, 2009)

it's suppose to be a letter about finalization of the waitlist, and probably more instructions


----------



## psufilmgirl (May 3, 2009)

Hey has anyone looked into the collegiate line of credit offered by the USC credit union?  I'm trying to get some details on it, cause I will probably apply for it.  

Also, if you need financial aid, you should check it out.  It seems like it might be a good thing.  just go to their website.


----------



## Lvn (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

How is it that some of you are already admitted into USC for Spring 2010? Is it a first-come, first-served kind of thing? I haven't applied yet because the deadline is so far away, did I lose my chance or what? I'm completely shell-shocked at the moment because I didn't see it mentioned anywhere at the website.

Hopefully I'm understanding something wrong. Otherwise, I guess my chance are pretty much ummm... " f'ed " at this point. 

Anyway, I would really appreciate a quick reply. Thanks.


----------



## Jayimess (May 3, 2009)

Lyn, these folks applied for Fall 2009, and were witlisted for Fall/guaranteed admission for Spring 2010.  

By all means do apply.   The Spring intake is full of both Fall applicants and Spring applicants!

You're not out of chances at all.

Best of luck.


PSU:  I took my student loans through the credit union this year, is that what you mean?


----------



## psufilmgirl (May 3, 2009)

Jay:  I am, but it's an actual line of credit up to $150k that you can use the entire time you're in school, without having to get the extra loans every year.  I read about it on their website.  Since my spring app is ALMOST done, I'm getting prepared with everything else, as spring applicants have far less time to get their **** together than the fall ones do!  (Unless of course you get pulled off the wait list very late!)


----------



## Lvn (May 3, 2009)

Thank you for the quick reply Jay,

I'm foreign, so forgive me if I sound oblivious, but I'm not sure how this whole thing works. Is there a certain number of open slots for people who applied in Fall 2009 but got accepted to Spring 2010 - and then is there a separate group, people who applied to Spring 2010 directly, who have yet to be evaluated? If so, then that means people who have applied for 2010  have not yet been accepted and they will be evaluated after the deadline as a whole group, correct? Then that is indeed great news.

Or is my first come - first served theory correct and there are people who applied to 2010 Spring who have already got in?


----------



## Jayimess (May 3, 2009)

Nobody who's applied to Spring specifically has been accepted because that deadline hasn't closed. 

The only school I know of that does a rolling admissions is Chapman.  USC certainly does not.

It's true...some Spring spots will be taken by Fall applicants who do not opt to be waitlisted and/or do not get off of the waitlist, but there is still plenty of room.


Honestly, don't worry about these other people.   Just worry about YOUR application!

Best of luck.

PSU...that sounds cool.


----------



## Lvn (May 3, 2009)

Heh. Wow. Phew.

Thanks a lot Jay, I owe you one.


----------



## fionamoocow (May 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm just curious if anyone here has received the more official acceptance letter supposedly sent out on the 24th for Spring 2010. I have not so I called SCA today where a woman told me I wouldn't get a letter until closer to next Spring and that wait-listed people would get "waves" of letters...

This doesn't seem right (and is tough since I don't want to move to LA without my legitimate acceptance letter!) so I'll call back tomorrow...but I wanted to see if anyone here had gotten more feedback from the school.

Thanks so much,
Katie


----------



## Jayimess (May 4, 2009)

See, that sounds right to me.

Can you sign up for stuff on USC's website?  Do you have an ID number?


----------



## fionamoocow (May 5, 2009)

Hi Jayimess,

I do have an ID but when I try to login USC's website I get error messages. The thing is, without a letter of acceptance how can we be expected to turn down other schools and move to LA? Do you know of any instances where waitlisted/accepted students didn't get in the program or are we really guaranteed a spot?

You can probably tell me paranoia levels are high...

Thanks,

Katie


----------



## Jayimess (May 5, 2009)

What do you mean "official letter?"  Didn't you get a letter already?  Doesn't your letter say that you are admitted for spring 2010?  Didn't you have to check boxes and indicate if you wanted to go for spring only or you wanted to be on the waitlist?

What about financial aid?  Haven't you been able to apply?

I've never heard of this before, or perhaps I've just never heard of someone with your level of paranoia, lol.  The process has changed a lot since I applied/enrolled (06/07) and I'm not a production student, but here's what I think:

You are accepted to USC...it's just a matter of when you start.  I'm assuming you checked the box to be waitlisted fo Fall instead of just going balls out into Spring.  Even if you are not bumped off of the Fall waitlist, you will be starting in Spring.

If you haven't gotten some fancy letter, it's because some fancy computer won't print them until your intake semester is selected.  If you're on the waitlist, well...you're in limbo.

I was waitlisted and bumped at USC.  I got my acceptance letter when I got bumped, otherwise I just had the waitlist letter...but my program doesn't offer spring admission...

I don't know if that helps, I'm kind of confused.


----------



## jouster (May 6, 2009)

fionamoocow,
I still haven't received that letter yet either.  I think I'm going to try calling tomorrow if i don't receive it.  I'm worried because I'll be changing address next week.


----------



## xavier039 (May 7, 2009)

Let us know what you find out.  I haven't heard anything back yet either but I am not in a huge rush.  Just would be nice to have everything finalized and start preparing the move.  We are all sitting in the same boat though.  We should take it and travel to a far off distant land.  See if they can find us there!


----------



## fionamoocow (May 7, 2009)

Ok guys!  So I talked to a lovely woman at SCA who said that the April 24th letter email was only supposed to be directed to waitlisters...thus the confusion for Spring-only admits. We will get letters nearer next Spring (but no one had told us that.) 
Unfortunately, I was accidentally on the waitlist even though I had checked the "Spring only" box on my form with 100% certainty. So I would call to check with them if you want your little hearts completely assured- that would have been a big problem for me!

And be nice to the admissions ladies  - I think they deal with a lot.

best,
katie


----------



## xavier039 (May 11, 2009)

I received a packet in the mail today from USC Graduate Admission.  I was bumped up to Fall semester.


----------



## jouster (May 12, 2009)

nice, i hope i can get bumped up, otherwise, i must find another way to be productive


----------



## timkido (May 13, 2009)

congrats xavier039

thank god i didn't select waitlist for fall. There would be no way i can move and find a place in LA so late in the game.


----------



## xavier039 (May 13, 2009)

Well I have a wedding in Ohio August 15th and classes start the 24th.  So I'll be moving 3000 miles somewhere between those two dates.  It'll be an interesting journey!


----------



## jouster (May 14, 2009)

i just got off the phone with the admissions office and they said that us spring admits should expect a letter next week


----------



## Jayimess (May 14, 2009)

> Originally posted by timkido:
> There would be no way i can move and find a place in LA so late in the game.



Hah, yeah you could.  I got bumped right around this time.

xavier, congrats!  I suggest you move/get settled before the wedding if you can swing the airfare...I arrived August 9th and it wasn't enough time.


----------



## xavier039 (May 15, 2009)

I am debating on doing that.  It will depend on airfare though.  It would be so much easier to just fly back out and already have my place settled.  Plus it will make the wedding plans easier and more enjoyable.  How did you get your stuff form Ohio to Cali Jayimess?  Did you take your car out there or buy one when you got there?  I forget which one you did.


----------



## robot_m (Aug 3, 2009)

So, I know I've seen this info somewhere, but now I can't seem to find it:

How many people apply for Spring Admission vs. Fall Admission. I can't help but assume that Spring has slightly fewer applicants than fall. Does anyone know if this is true? I know that fall admission acceptance rate is 3%-5% of applicants...is Spring the same?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm wondering the same thing.  The people on the Spring 09 thread all seemed to get in, so I'm thinking alot less people apply.  Who knows.  

I have everything ready except my visual piece done.  UGH.  Not much time left and I'm really feeling the pressure!!!!


----------



## tantalus (Aug 5, 2009)

3-5%?!  I didn't realize it was that bad.  I have no chance at all.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 6, 2009)

They still get plenty of applications...I know lots of people that never even applied for fall, strange as that may sound to you.

That 3-5% is a strange number, guys, and I advise you to forget about it.  Keep in mind that while they only take 50 for fall, they also offer plenty of fall applicants spring admission...so when applying for spring, you're actually vying for 25-30 spots.

Finally, if there's one thing I've learned on this site, it's that the members of this community seem to have a very, very high acceptance rate to top schools.  Perhaps there's something to be said for those who take the time to google?


----------



## robot_m (Aug 6, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Finally, if there's one thing I've learned on this site, it's that the members of this community seem to have a very, very high acceptance rate to top schools.  Perhaps there's something to be said for those who take the time to google?



I too have noticed that (I was a lurker for a long time before registering). I'm hoping some of the studentfilms.com digital magic-dust rubs off on me.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 6, 2009)

xavier, I'm sorry I missed your post, it's probably too late, but I drove out in a rental SUV, packed to the gills with my crap.  I had my car, which I'd bought in May, shipped, but I planned on, and would have driven it if it hadn't gotten in a ridiculous accident while parked two days before I was supposed to leave, which means six days before I actually left.

So the insurance paid for the rental Rav 4 and the shipping...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not even focusing on any percentages.  My app is pretty strong, so I'm going to be confident and have high hopes!!

Still stuck on the visual sample.  I'll get there.  Time's a wastin! 

I do have everything organized so if that letter comes, I'm ready, as there is a VERY small window from acceptance to when classes start and I have a long way to travel!


----------



## robot_m (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, so I just submitted my application...! I could have continued to work on it for the rest of my life, but at a certain point, you just have to let it go, you know? I feel pretty good about it. I hope I still feel good about it in mid-November.

One thing, I realized I've had my transcripts sent to the zip code 90089-0911 instead of 90089-0915. All the rest of the info is correct, though. It will still get there, right?


----------



## Zumbi (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi all.

I'll apply for both Spring and Fall at USC and UCLA, AGAIN...
It' pretty much on the edge of the deadline for spring, but anyway, I have all my documents there from last year, and I heard that they keep withe them all you applied for a certain period, so you only have to send the ones you want to update.

My question is... WHAT would be the best to do for applying for Spring and Fall. Is there a way to do it once if I want to use the same documents?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Aug 11, 2009)

Zumbi,

I'd say call them and ask if you don't get spring.  That's what I would do.  Sometimes you can call then and see if you need to reapply, and they will let you know which letter is coming to you.  I think that happened to some one in the Spring 09 forum!


----------



## femme.focale (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I've been a lurker for a while now (as in, I've read all 1449 posts on the USC Fall 2009 thread, haha), but I wanted to finally get on board.  This site has been an awesome resource during the application process, but now that I've submitted my app for USC Spring 2010, the anxiety is hitting me hard.

I'm confused as to the whole "wait listed Fall/accepted Spring" ordeal.  As an applicant to Spring and only Spring, it seems a little unfair.  Am I wrong?  Or can a person who is wait listed in the Spring be accepted in the Fall without reapplying?  I'm concerned because the Fall 2010 app is due November 1, which is around the same time when Spring 2010 applicants should be hearing back.  Is there really no chance to apply for Fall 2010 if you're wait listed or rejected?  Harsh.  Especially considering there are only half as many spots available for Spring semester!!!

It's time to zen out, I know.  But it's amazing how much more anxious I am now that my app is in than when I was working on it.  I can't lie, I definitely joined for the emotional support that I will be in desperate need of these next couple months. *hums HSM* We're allll in thiiiis togetherrrr....


----------



## Marisah (Aug 21, 2009)

At first, I also thought it seemed a bit unfair that if you are waitlisted for Fall you are admitted to Spring.  But if you think about it, they probably get less applicants for the Spring only admission so it makes sense that we are competing for fewer spots.  Also, it's very nice to know that if you are waitlisted in the Fall you are admitted and don't have to go through the whole process again.

As far as the notification deadline and the Fall application deadline being close together, I'm planning to reapply for Fall and not count on getting in for Spring.  I know it's pessimistic of me, but I'd rather do that than try to throwstuff together at the last minute.  Also, some people in the USC Spring '09 thread said that they called the admissions office and were told that the Fall deadline could be extended for them if they ended-up being rejected.  So I'll probably give them a call and ask about that if it comes down to the wire.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey robot~

did you just host your pics on a hosting website and paste the link?  did you use and labels or put your name on it or anything?

I just want to make sure I do this right.  Boy, I never thought that I would have a use for blurry pictures, but wow, I really enjoyed rising to the challenge of the photo story option!!!

Anyone else have a good time with it????


----------



## psufilmgirl (Aug 23, 2009)

I just submitted my app.....


Now the waiting begins.  AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robot_m (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah, I just linked to my flickr page. I enjoyed my doing the project and it actually really got me into regularly taking photos again.


----------



## femme.focale (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats on submitting your app, psufilmgirl!  Exhilarating, isn't it?  Side note, do you know where Spring City is?  It's about 45 min from Harleysville, and it's my hometown.  

I also uploaded my photos onto flickr, and simply numbered them 1-6.  It was probably the most stressful part of the application for me, but in retrospect, I really enjoyed it.  I'm proud of what I was able to accomplish within six frames!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks femme!!!!  I have heard of Spring City!  Where are you now???  

I used photobucket i think.  I really liked doing the pics.  It was challenging but fun.  once i put some thought into it, I had no problem putting 6 random pictures together!

did you submit yet?


----------



## Zumbi (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys!

Congrats for submitting your apps!
I thought to do this, but changed my mind and will apply only for Fall 2010 on USC and UCLA.

GOod luck!


----------



## robot_m (Aug 25, 2009)

Good luck to you, Zumbi!

And thanks for bettering the odds for us Spring applicants!


----------



## Zumbi (Aug 28, 2009)

Sad, sad moment.
Asking for my documents, I've find out the supplemental materials were not sent last year. That was the reason I got rejected (I thought was because I didn't simply make it right).
Damn...
THe guy from USC sent me an emai saying I haven;t sent it.
I went to my last year's application, and have find out WHAT I did. I sent my visual stuff and my writen sample by POST (Ithought was this I was supposed to do). So in my application web page it as not possible to VIEW the document, so, they haven't received.

But I REMEMBER there was the photo essay and the WRITEEN could be sent by post...

Daaaaaamn!


----------



## Marisah (Aug 30, 2009)

So I just submitted my application and am already freaking out that I forgot something or did something wrong, lol.  Guess the nailbiting waiting game begins.


----------



## BigK (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello to all,

I have been using this site as a resource to complete my application to USC School of Cinematic Arts, I believe that its known as a 'Lurker'. Just wanted to thank everyone, the questions and answers where and have been very helpful. I am applying for the MFA film and television production at USC for spring 2010, and am now looking forward to the next steps. 

I do have one question. I have applied online and submitted everything digitally, does one have to send a hard copy of the supporting/supplementary Material by post, or is it all done and dusted once its been submitted online. 

Once again many thanks to you all and looking forward to the next steps.


----------



## Zumbi (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Big K

I wrote above about this subject.
No, you DON'T need to send anything of the SUPPLEMENTAL MATERIALS to USC by post. Only ONLINE.
ONLY your diploma stuff that actually goes to the GRADUATE ADMISSIONS DEPARTMENT that is a USC "global" department, the you NEED OBVIOUSLY to send it by post. But this department is not a CINEMATIC ARTS SCHOOL department.


Good luck.


----------



## Zumbi (Aug 31, 2009)

Of course IF you are GRADUATE APPLICANT.
Undergraduates need to send some stuff by post.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats Marisah and welcome Big K!!!  

So I came home to a letter from USC and I freaked out.  It was just because they were missing a supplemental form for financial aid.  

I was already rejected from stark, so I'm wondering if the acceptance letter is small or if they send a bunch of papers.  

In 2 months or less EVERYTHING might change for us all!

I've done alot of relocating research, so if anyone has issues, voice them and we can discuss.  This could be a long 2 months.

I hope we can all be classmate on January 11th!


----------



## jamesc (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Like some others, I've been lurking on these forums as well, but just submitted my application for USC Spring '10 a a few hours ago.  This forum has been an incredible help during the process and just wanted to hop on board thank everyone who has posted and also wish good luck to everyone that submitted!


----------



## femme.focale (Sep 4, 2009)

psufilmgirl - I'm at home for a few weeks, but I moved to LA in June for an internship. It ended and before I started a serious job search/fury of apps if I don't get in Spring 2010, I wanted to be with my family. It's hard living in a big city alone, despite having done the USC summer cinema program since '07. LA's still a little scary to me and nothing like Philly!!

I've had my app in for almost two weeks now - the waiting is killing me! I keep double checking the app status to see if it's changed at all but I can't tell...I think I might be slowly driving myself insane.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 5, 2009)

Femme-I'm going to need your help when(I'm being positive) I get in, cause I am looking at some apartments and stuff.  Any info you have would be great!!!

I hope you get in, cause then you won't be alone, there won't be any time!  We'll be making movies!!!

My app has been in for almost 2 weeks as well.  I think when it changes  it will say something like "decision has been mailed" or something like that.  As far as I can tell, it should be just before Halloween when the letters go out, but you should receive a phone call by mid October for an interview.  

Don't worry, I'm driving myself insane too!  It's all  I can think about!


----------



## jamesc (Sep 9, 2009)

hey all, just a potential heads up.  I was in LA on Tuesday Sept 8th and dropped by the admission's office.  I asked if my submission was complete and they told me that they hadn't received the url for my Visual Submission (I created a video).  Apparently, a lot of submissions are missing the url and they're going to be sending out a lot of "lacking" letters.  They just asked me to email them the link.  You might want to call to double check if yours went through.


----------



## robot_m (Sep 10, 2009)

I called the University's Office of Admissions in to see if mine was missing anything. They said that they hadn't received my transcripts yet, shocking since I had them sent off the last week in July!

They had me call the Cinema Department's Admissions office, to see if they had it (they didn't either).

But then they went on to say that, since the deadline was only last week, they haven't even finished OPENING all of the submissions stuff they've received. They told me to call back sometime next week and they would know more.

I might just resend them again anyway.

EDIT: I called the University Office of Admissions again because I realized that it was to them I had my transcripts sent. They said they should have received my transcripts by now.

The thing is, I attended 3 different Universities all across the country and I had my transcripts sent from each of these schools. Surely they should have at least one of these on file, right? I mean, losing one is understandable, but not having ANY of my transcripts on file...well that just boggles my mind.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 10, 2009)

for what it's worth, I got into USC, only to have them tell me my second semester that they needed my transcripts.

send them again, but don't freak.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I called today about the URL thingy and they said that they were working on fixing the issue and they may have figured it out, but if not, they would notify us and tell us how to get it to them.

And I bet they haven't even opened everything, school just started again and there's probably a million things going on.

I bet they have to print them, collate them, and organize so many papers.  It might be equated to mass chaos, lol.

YES, I LOL'ed


----------



## robot_m (Sep 10, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> for what it's worth, I got into USC, only to have them tell me my second semester that they needed my transcripts.
> 
> send them again, but don't freak.



Yeah, I just had them re-sent. I'm not worried. I'm feeling very zen about the whole thing right now, but that's partially because my living situation just improved exponentially, so I'm not as desperate to get in this year as I was when I submitted my application.


----------



## ds65 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I'm new to this board - I too sent my app for Spring admission. Does anyone knows what the process will be for acceptance/rejection? Does USC interview? What is the timeline for notification? It would decrease my anxiety (only slightly) to know what to expect. 

Thank you and good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## robot_m (Sep 10, 2009)

You can read more by doing a search for USC Spring 2009 admission...but here's what most of us are generally expecting.

A call/informal phone interview sometime in October. Official notices sometime early in November.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 11, 2009)

As far as I can figure out, the time line is phone interview in the middle 2 weeks in October with letters going out before and a few days after halloween.  I've read the thread a bunch of times, and that is how it went last year.  Sorry, but it's on my mind and reading that is the only way to keep me sane.  The suspense is KILLING me.  This is terrible.

How's everyone else out there????  anyone anxious???


----------



## ds65 (Sep 12, 2009)

robot_m and psufilmgirl,

Thank you for the info! I'm anxious too psufilmgirl! I awoke this morning thinking about the move from Connecticut to LA - if I get in.  Anyone else applying from the east coast?


----------



## jamesc (Sep 12, 2009)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> As far as I can figure out, the time line is phone interview in the middle 2 weeks in October



When I asked the people at the admissions office, they said there would be no interviews.  People will be notified mid to late November, <STRIKE>prior to the December 1st deadline for Fall '10.</STRIKE> after the November 1st deadline for Fall '10.


----------



## robot_m (Sep 12, 2009)

According to there website, http://cinema.usc.edu/admissio...pplication-forms.htm , the deadline is November 1st, NOT December 1st.

This is, of course, only for Production major. Many of the other majors have December 1st deadlines, but those majors don't have Spring Admission.

I'm not sure who told you that, but I haven't seen any written info that says as much.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 12, 2009)

ds65-I'm moving from PA,if it happens.  I've got a TON of info.  Seeing as the time MAY have gotten lessened according to what Jamesc said, I've done ALL my research.  

The only thing that's bugging me is I found some apartments online and I went to apartmentratings.com and some of them are drug havens and cockroach infested so I really want to head out there for 2 days and look.  

If you have questions, you can PM me.  I've got an entire binder of lists, websites, loan info, apartment info, student healthcare, you name it!

HERE'S MY QUESTION FOR EVERYONE:

Who wants to call SCA admissions and try and get a timeline?  ANY takers????


hahahahaha. 

Right not I'm watching the SC/Ohio game.  I HATE Ohio State with a passion, so even though I'm not a Trojan yet, I still want to see them win!


----------



## robot_m (Sep 12, 2009)

****in' A, I'll do it. I've already talked to them a few times. Every time I do, though, I swear that it's a work study kid answering the phone. The always sound young, seem annoyed, and don't know the answer to my questions.

I'll do it on Tuesday.


----------



## jamesc (Sep 13, 2009)

> Originally posted by robot_m:
> According to there website, http://cinema.usc.edu/admissio...pplication-forms.htm , the deadline is November 1st, NOT December 1st.



I'm sorry, you're absolutely correct.  That's strange, since I mentioned December 1st at the admission office and no one corrected me.  But I do remember talking about having to re-apply for Fall before knowing about Spring admission.  I'm going to call tomorrow to clarify.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

Yea the girl I spoke to on the phone didn't seem very knowledgeable.  She basically put me on hold and when she came back, it sounded like she spouted off some answer somebody fed her.  That was when I called about the visual submission issue.  

Robot/James, I look forward to your info.  If we can clarify the phone call issue, I MIGHT be able to separate from my phone for longer than 5 mintues, hahahaha.

And if they are letting us know 2 weeks before the November 1st deadline, OMG KILL ME NOW.  I want to know, but I don't want to know.


----------



## robot_m (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, so I called and here's what I got:

No official date has been set yet for notifications to be sent, but she thought it would be sometime in early November.

I asked if there would be phone interviews, and she replied "Not that I am aware of."

So there you go--we're still in the dark.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

This is going to kill me.  6 more weeks of waiting with no phone call?  Please tell me the next month will fly by, hahahaha.  

Robot, did you get any other info?  What about reapplying if we don't get in?  I guess we'll have to call about that closer to the deadline!!


----------



## robot_m (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh, you mean a later deadline for people who applied for spring but didn't get in?

I didn't even think to ask about that. I'm just going to send in the application for Fall before November 1st anyway.


----------



## jamesc (Sep 15, 2009)

> What about reapplying if we don't get in?  I guess we'll have to call about that closer to the deadline!!



Ok, just called and received a response consistent with the first time I asked months ago.  Since we won't receive any notice of Spring '10 admission before the Fall '10 deadline, we'll have to re-apply blindly for Fall '10.  There is no delayed deadline for Spring '10 applicants.  I asked if we could get our application fee for the Fall '10 returned if we did get in Spring '10, but that doesn't seem like the case.  If you're accepted or wait-listed for Spring '10, your Fall '10 application will just go dead in the system.

As far as phone interviews, it seems it's dependent on the person reviewing your application.  They'll call if they feel a need, but phone interviews are much more typical for Fall applications (I assume this is due to the volume of applicants).  

I forget if I wrote this before, but I was told that Spring usually receives ~200 applications and they accept 60 (though I imagine the Fall waitlist flows into that 60).  For Fall they receive 500-600 applicants, but still also only accept 60.

Hope that helps.  I'm considering creating an entirely new application for Fall '10 (as painful as that seems).  My logic is that if my previous application failed for Spring, it wouldn't hold up for the Fall.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

So I have an iphone and I got the emails with the last 2 posts while I was on the way home from seeing Final Destination 3-D(it was awful but I work part time at the theater for the perks-FREE movies)

I nearly drove off the road!  another $85 that I could use on gas to get out there?  OH MAN.  Of course I'm gonna do it, but I really wish they would at least clue us in.  I'll wait until Nov 1st, hoping there's a chance that the letter will come.  

What do you guys think?


----------



## robot_m (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm going to prepare a different application and submit it sometime mid October.

I'll already be working on a new one anyway, as I'm also applying for UCLA, whose deadline is also November 1st.

It's good to know that the odds are slightly better for spring admission. 60 out of 200 is what, 30%? And then factor in the Fall rollovers, its probably something around 15-20%. Not too shabby.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

You also have to take into account incomplete and any other less than superb apps, as there are always some in that boat.  I'd say we're working with at least a 30%, maybe higher chance!!  I'm trying to be the optimist!  

I did PM the user Redic, cause they are in for this spring, but wad the only one on the Spring '09 that was not accepted.  They told me, from what they've heard and the difference with the 2 apps, it's about how personal you're willing to go, how deep you will dig in the personal statement and about how hard-working you are.  

I don't know about you guys, but my personal statement was extremely deep and something that is not easy to share.  Compared withw what I submitted for Stark, they were like night and day.  I also know someone who started in fall and his was extremely personal.  I guess they want people who know themselves, can draw on their life experiences and above all, can tell a story!

Okay, I'm done now!!!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

This email explains the funny feeling that I would be hearing from USC today:

Dear Kristin,

Thank you for applying to the Film & Television Production Program (MFA) for the Spring 2010 term. At this time, your file is not complete and therefore cannot be forwarded to the admissions review committee. In order for your file to be forwarded to our admissions committee, the following supplemental material(s) need to be submitted to complete your file:

”¢  Visual Sample



Please submit these material(s) no later than September 30, 2009, so that we can forward your application to the admissions review committee. For those of you who submitted a URL of your visual sample when you applied online, we are asking you to resubmit the URL by email and apologize for the inconvenience. In addition, other material(s) can also be submitted by email to admissions@cinema.usc.edu. If you would like to mail your missing material(s), please send them to:

USC School of Cinematic Arts

Office of Admissions

3450 Watt Way , CTV G-130

Los Angeles , CA 90089-2211

If you have any questions, please contact our office at (213) 740-8358.

Office of Admissions

USC School of Cinematic Arts



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesc (Sep 21, 2009)

My email told me my transcript hadn't been received either.  I had sent mine in Aug 7th.  Followed up and luckily they found it on a different file, so I wouldn't have to rush another one out.

I'm going to follow up in 2-3 days to make sure they have everything.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 23, 2009)

They actually responded to my email, which was really cool.  I already like the production people better than Stark.  They were not as nice.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Sep 25, 2009)

fall deadline was pushed to december 1st.  i called to ask if that would delay spring decisions, and they said no.  they are still giving the early november story, which they did last year, and everyone got their letters around halloween.

i'm trying to block this all out and have a zen attitude.  hopefully this works!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 1, 2009)

where did you see that fall deadline was pushed? I haven't read anything anywhere that says that.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

I got an email about upcoming events and it had all the deadlines as December 1st.  I called SCA and they confirmed it.

Less than a month til we find out!!!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 1, 2009)

weird, I didn't get an email about upcoming events...? I hope that doesn't mean something got screwed up on my application.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 2, 2009)

Just got a call from USC saying they didn't have my visual sample URL. Hrm. Seems like a lot of crossed communications wires over there.

Also got (yet another) confirmation that the Fall 2010 submission deadline has been pushed back.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Yea see I got that in an email about 2 weeks ago, and I very quickly emailed my link to them.  

Robot, have you ever gotten any emails from them at all?


----------



## robot_m (Oct 2, 2009)

no, I haven't, and I told them as much over the phone. they had my correct email address on file...I don't what the deal is.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 3, 2009)

psufilmgirl, I tried searching for it but couldn't find it.  How do you get on their events mailing list?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know!  I mean, once I started my app, I got the thank you email, then I got an email with my USC id, then they sent me the email that I posted above, then I got the one about the upcoming events.  

We (hopefully) have about 4 weeks or so until decisions come out.  I'm thinking of all you guys and hoping to meet you all in January!


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 3, 2009)

AHHH I am SO thrilled the Fall 2010 deadline has been pushed back to December 1st.  I didn't get an email, but I found it online: http://cinema.usc.edu/admissio...pplication-forms.htm

Every program is Dec 1 now!  When I heard I was going to have to pay another $85 to apply again before I even heard back about Spring 2010, I couldn't justify it.  This is much more feasible, and gives me a little more time to make another stunning application if this one falls through.  Hahaha, I'm almost as happy about this as I was about the GRE being no longer necessary!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 4, 2009)

Yea, the deadline push back made me SUPER happy.  I REALLY hope I don't have to spend ANOTHER $85.  And the GRE thing?  FABULOUS!


----------



## jamesc (Oct 13, 2009)

Just curious if anybody submitted a visual submission through Vimeo.  Has your visual submission been viewed?  I got views on Oct 5th and 7th, wondering if that's the review committee or just a check .


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 13, 2009)

I used photobucket and I've had 4 views, but I don't know when!!!  This is starting  to wear me down.  I just want to know the decision.  

Anyone heard anything about when letters are going out?  I'm hoping it's in the next 2 weeks........


----------



## ds65 (Oct 14, 2009)

Jamesc,

I put my visual submission on Vimeo too. It was viewed on Oct 5,9,13 & 11. Not sure if it was the admission committee but I hope so!

psufilmgirl, I feel the same - I can't wait to hear something!!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay I think it's the admissions committee cause yesterday I had 4 views, logged on about 45 mins ago and there were 5 and I just went back in and I'm up to 6!  I hope that's a good thing!  My nerves are shot and I really think the best idea right now would be to go to sleep and not wake up til the letter arrives!!  Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 14, 2009)

My flickr site hasn't had any views since September 27th, but they had me re-submit my URL on October 2nd, so I doubt the views on Sept 27 were from the admissions people.

I hope that's not indicative of anything!


----------



## Lvn (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm in the same boat and wrecking myself whether I did right by mentioning this or not mentioning that on my personal statement and all that jazz.

It's good to know the odds are so high, although 200 applications estimation seems a bit optimistic. Isn't it the best damn school in the universe? ( Yes it is  )

Nah, I'm just horsing around. And also preparing my Fall applications.

Hope we all get in fellas, hope we all get in.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 16, 2009)

I feel pretty good about my personal statement, but who knows...the selection process is all so arbitrary. The criteria for admission seems so subjective and in no way quantifiable. My feelings towards the whole issue verge on superstitious. Like if I say or do certain things, it will affect the outcome of my application. But again, who knows...the whole thing seems to be shrouded in mystery, so I'm trying to have a zen attitude about it and go with the flow.


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 17, 2009)

Just to confirm, no one has been called for a phone interview, yeah?  They're not conducting them this time around?

Ughhhhhh, these next two weeks are going to be the DEATH of me.  I've been going to yoga every day, trying to shake the stress but clearly failing.  GAAAH, ZEN!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 18, 2009)

I haven't gotten any call. I don't think they are doing phone interviews this year.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea, I was told in person at the office of Admissions that there wouldn't be any phone interviews for Spring.  Or that there's a very minute chance of it happening.

I just re-read my personal statement for the first time and realized that I'm not too thrilled about it.  Sigh.  I'm growing more pessimistic about getting in every day.  Oh well, shoulder to the wheel and try to forget about it.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 18, 2009)

I haven't gotten a phone call either.  We pretty much have another week t o go through before letters MIGHT start to go out!

I'm pretty zen right now, especially cause I've been distracting myself with fun, including watching the Phillies!!!!

And my photo essay has been viewed like 10 times, so that makes me happy!  (I think)

Not too long now!!  You are all in my thoughts and I hope to meet you all in a mfew short months!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 18, 2009)

I still haven't received any views on my photo submission since before they had me re-submit my URL, which I think means one of six things.

1. They haven't looked at my application yet (which would be odd, since I submitted it in early August and my last name comes at the beginning of the alphabet).

2. There was just a miscommunication and they actually DID receive my URL the first time (possible, but unlikely).

3. Even after I re-submitted it something went wrong and they didn't get the correct URL (possible).

4. They thought the rest of my application was so good they didn't even need to look at my visual submission (unlikely).

5. They thought the rest of my application was so BAD they they did even need to look at my visual submission (hmmm...possible).

6. Parts of my application, for whatever reason, were not received by the applications committee, and I was disqualified for that reason (possibly the most likely scenario).

Anyway, despite this seemingly neurotic examination of the reasoning for my lack of web traffic on my flickr site, i feel pretty calm about everything.


----------



## omd (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been informed from admissions that we will probably hear back around mid november, not nov 1st.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.  Hopefully we all stay sane in the meantime.  Good luck all!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 19, 2009)

boo x 10.


----------



## peacemaker (Oct 19, 2009)

Do I have to write a log line for the Treatment?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay so the whole early to mid November thing is what they seem to tell all spring applicants, yet they all seem to get letters around Halloween.

I hope we don't have to wait too much longer, ugh!

Robot~About the views on your project, I'm going with the "your app was so good they didn't even NEED to look at your visual submission"

We're all in this together!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh, and I'm up to 9 views on my visual submission.  Anyone else check lately??  Is this normal?  I MUST KNOW!!


----------



## omd (Oct 19, 2009)

They told me last month in person that they were shooting for Nov 1, but the email I got last week said they are now shooting for mid november.  I sure hope it's halloween though.  I'm already holding my breath every time I go out to get the mail.  BTW, have you seen the new building?  It's just amazing.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

yea when i called that's what they said, but they said they really had no idea.  

where did you get this email?  did you ask them?  i'm pretty sure it's students working in the office and they are told to give a generic answer.  maybe.  i hope.  i'm really just trying to justify my paranoia, hahaha


----------



## omd (Oct 19, 2009)

I got it from the senior admissions counselor last wednesday.  She said that their goal is now "mid-november."  I guess its just taking longer to get through the apps then they hoped.  Still, let's hope its halloween anyway!  In any case, the day will come and hopefully it will be good news for us all!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

the senior admissions counselor?  did you get any other good info?


----------



## omd (Oct 19, 2009)

Just that it'll come in the snail mail so sit tight and think happy thoughts!  I wish I had asked what size the acceptance vs. rejection envelope will be...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm thinking a letter sized envelope but thicker cause the intent to enroll form will be in there.  So to recap: thin letter sized envelope=bad, thick letter sized envelope=good.  I'm hanging in there, with the hopes they can get the decisions out quickly!

Channeling happy thoughts......


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 19, 2009)

I got the big glossy grad school acceptance brochure, and then a smaller thick letter sized envelope three days later.

My waitlist  letter came in a thin letter sized envelope.


----------



## omd (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Jayimess.  So, big brochure- very good, letter sized envelope- waitlist or rejection.   ...time to do some meditation...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 20, 2009)

So we should get a BIG envelope and a thick letter sized one and we're good!  I had another USC dream last night.  I was out there and found out I got in, because the admissions committee took so long.  

This paranoia is really haunting me!  Yikes!


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 20, 2009)

Also, it seems that a big financial aid packet in the weeks leading up to notification means that you're waitlisted or accepted...I got a FAO packet and assumed I was in, but was actually put on the waitlist.  A month later, I was in...

If I recall correctly, it was only those accepted or waitlisted that received that packet in my year.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea I guess they wouldn't bother putting financial aid together for you if they weren't going to accept you, haha.

the wait is making me sick to my stomach


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 20, 2009)

Not to freak everyone out, but I just got a call from USC!  It was from a professor, I think, who was reading my application.  He told me how much he enjoyed my personal statement (yay!) and then asked me a few standard questions in order to get to know me better.  It was more like a really great conversation than an interview.

He also told me that everyone is going to convene around November 2-4 and make the decisions then, so we have some time to wait still.  Boo.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 20, 2009)

****it forever x 10.

I wonder how long it takes them to make up their mind?


----------



## robot_m (Oct 20, 2009)

****.


----------



## ds65 (Oct 20, 2009)

Okay, so I immediately began to obsess: If I don't get a phone call - does that mean my app was so bad they skipped over me - or it was so amazing, they don't feel the need to call? But wait, what if they do call - is it because I'm on the cusp and an interview might make or break my chances? AHHHHHHH! Just another thing to worry about!


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 20, 2009)

The professor told me that he was calling people he wanted to get to know better.  While he said he loved my personal statement, he told me not to read too deep into the fact I was getting a call, as there are a lot more factors that go into it, and a lot more people who have to like me, too.

Moral of the story: don't obsess!  We were told there were not going to be any interviews this go around, and I doubt they'd straight up lie.  It might have just been this one professor who decided to make calls, making it totally arbitrary.  Zeeeeen...


----------



## robot_m (Oct 20, 2009)

Even if they are calling, I doubt they could call everyone they wanted to call in one day.

I'm mostly worried about the "more applications than we expected" thing. I like to play the odds and the odds were apparently longer than expected.

EDIT: But hey, at least I finally started getting some views on my visual submission.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info femme!  At least we know letters will go out sometime on or after the 5th.  I hope there weren't that many more apps!!  Maybe they were all bad anyways, those extras.  I know ours were the best!!

Go us!!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 21, 2009)

femme, what sort of questions did he ask you?


----------



## Lvn (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh frak, nobody called me either.

But I live in Turkey - D?n?n!, and one of the professors on the admission board personally knows me... So, I don't know, I guess I can soothe myself that way at least.

Anyway, fingers crossed.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Robot~have you gotten alot of hits?  I've gotten at least 1 or 2 a day since October 9th.  I'm wondering if this is normal.

PLEASE some one tell me.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 21, 2009)

So far still just the one hit from yesterday (actually it was past midnight, so technically early this morning).

We'll see if the hits keep happening or not...


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 21, 2009)

He asked me what I want to get out of film school, my favorite movies, and my favorite art forms outside of cinema.  It was fun and very low key, no pressure.

And the professor gave me the impression that he was wading through a lot of less-than-extraordinary applications, so don't freak out about the influx!  We are extraordinary!!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

We are extraordinary!  That's why we are on here, cause we care THAT much and we all put so much time and effort into our apps!!

I see great things!  

But, that might just be due to the BIG WIN last night!!!  Yay Phillies!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 22, 2009)

By my count, there are 9 of us in this thread who submitted applications for Spring 2010 admission (that is not counting those who applied for Fall 2009 and got accepted for spring), of which 7 post regularly.


----------



## tantalus (Oct 22, 2009)

I've also only got one hit on my video, but it's from October 9.  Very very worried about that.  No call either.  Is it normal that they haven't viewed my video?  I feel like this can only be a bad sign...


----------



## jamesc (Oct 22, 2009)

I've only gotten 2 hits, Oct 7th and Oct 9th, no phone call either.  I'm pessimistically viewing it as I didn't make it past the first round and maybe I'm one of the less-than-extraordinary applicants .  

Pessimism aside, it'll be interesting to see which of us get in (I hope all of us will!) and whether or not the video hits were any indication.

Btw, congrats on the phone call femme!


----------



## tantalus (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone know how waitlisting works for spring admission?  Do they do the same "waitlisted for spring, accepted for fall"?  or do they just waitlist, or not at all?


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm almost positive we get a raw deal when it comes to the waitlist situation.  They would waitlist fall/accept spring because there used to be less applicants for the spring semester.  The waitlisted were viable candidates, there just wasn't room for them all.  So needless to say, there wouldn't be enough room in the fall for us...boo.

For the record, I had a friend who applied for USC Film & Television Production undergrad and was straight out rejected.  He wrote them a letter, pleaded his case, and was accepted.  So even if there's no waitlist, all is not lost.

Mrrrr, I put my pictures up on flickr and can't find out when people are viewing them.  But I suppose it's a blessing in disguise - one less thing to obsess over!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Femme you're lucky, I'm SUPER obsessed with seeing how many views my photo essay got.  

Have you guys seen the Fall 2010 requirements?  SUPER hard.  It will be challenging to undertake, but I'd love to get in NOW.

I know they don't wait list spring and admit for fall, but I'm sure there has to be a waitlist.  Maybe.  I hope.

We should know in 3 weeks time!


----------



## omd (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe two weeks!  If they're meeting on Nov 2-4, we could get a letter by the 6th which is 2 weeks from tomorrow!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 23, 2009)

I guess that's true.  Like, they do the first wave on the 2nd, people they all agree on, then 2nd wave on the 3rd, and the finals/waitlist on the 4th.  I'm all the way in PA so I don't know how long that will take.  I know it's just form letters, which they probably have ready to go, they just have to print. 

GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTT 2 weeks.  ugh i just WANT TO KNOW!!!


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey, everyone!  Hope you're not going too crazy.

A few positive thoughts for you.

They do waitlist for Spring, but it is not as it is for Fall, when waitlist is a guaranteed acceptance, with it only being a question of when you'll begin.  It's a hard list.

Secondly, the people who populate this forum have a remarkably high acceptance rate to USC and other schools.  The majority of posters seem to get in...which means either it's easier than we all thought to get in, or being obsessive helps somehow.

Either way, you should feel great about your chances.

Keep sane as long as you can, it's almost over...


----------



## omd (Oct 23, 2009)

If being obsessive about it increases my chances, I've got it made!


----------



## tantalus (Oct 23, 2009)

How many of y'all that posted videos online have gotten more than one or two viewings?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the words of wisdom Jayimess!

Tantalus-I've had 16 hits on my photo essay.  I'm not sure what to make of it!


----------



## omd (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, thanks again Jayimess.  I know we aren't going to hear for a few weeks, yet my stomach does a flip each time the mail comes.  Like just now.  Nothing but junk mail...


----------



## Lvn (Oct 24, 2009)

Psufilmgirl, what did you mean when you said Fall 2010 requirements are hard? Aren't they the same with Spring 2010, I just checked and it seems like they are.


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 25, 2009)

Jayimess - thanks for the positive energy!  Can't get enough of it.

Lvn - the photo essay now requires that you write a narrative prose to accompany it.  I don't know if anything else has changed, but that's the biggie.

And now for your moment of zen...
What is everyone doing for Halloween?!  I want to be Betty Draper from Mad Men, but still figuring out plans.  Anything that distracts me from stalking the mailman would suffice!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 25, 2009)

My girlfriend is going as Joan Holloway from MadMen. I'm thinking of going as Jim Halpert in the Halloween episode where he is three-hole-punch Jim.

I'm also thinking of going as my girlfriend going as Joan Holloway.

It's actually been fairly easy for me not to think about the application, as I work two jobs and have been really busy the last few months.


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 25, 2009)

Robot - hahaha, that is too funny, my boyfriend wants to be a three-hole-punch Jim, too!  Mainly because he's lazy.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's me too.

Last year for Halloween I was blind.

"what are you for Halloween?"
"I'm blind."

Most people didn't get it or didn't find it funny.

I like the idea of dressing up as a concept or as someone I know, or as someone else dressed up as someone else.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, a few weeks ago I was in Scranton for the Office fan tour, and I went with my really good friend, and I wanted him to show up for the tour as 3 hole punch Jim.

Let's see.  2 years ago I was Ugly betty, red glasses, blue braces and all.  It was boss.

This year I'm being a nurse, my friend and I are doing a small theme, her nurses costume is white and mine is black.

Good nurse, bad nurse, haha.  

And Robot~that last post had me laughing out loud.  That's GREAT.  

We're gonna get through these next 2 weeks TOGETHER!


----------



## Lvn (Oct 25, 2009)

Robot, that " I'm blind " idea is hilarious. Definitely gonna try that.

Psufilmgirl, thanks for update, I didn't see that. I'm sending a video, so it doesn't effect me... Though I'd say the text makes the photo assignment somewhat easier, I mean when I was thinking about doing it the main problem was " How the hell am I gonna pull this off just by visuals? " 

I ended up not doing it.


----------



## ds65 (Oct 25, 2009)

Robot,

That's so not cool, dude. My brother is blind. In fact, he's my inspiration for getting into film and the subject of my personal essay. Try walking in his shoes for a day...


----------



## robot_m (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey dude, sorry if I offended you, or your brother...no offense was intended!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh boy.  Let's lighten this up again.....IT'S MONDAY!!!!  Woo Hoo!!!!!

One week til they start making decisions.

Oh crap, I just darkened the mood again.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm still curious as to why the Fall deadline got pushed back and why they are taking longer to make their decisions on Spring.

Part of me wonders if it has anything to do with the current state of California's economy and government.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmmmmm.  I'm not sure Robot.  What makes you think that?


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 26, 2009)

Also curious as to the correlation between deadlines and the economy!  Do enlighten us, Robot.

Time for some Yogurtland, quite possibly my favorite part about LA.  Yummmmm.


----------



## omd (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll take a shot- Bad economy = less jobs = more applicants to grad schools.  Makes sense I suppose.  When people can't find work they often decide its a good time for grad school- improve the resume, live on student loans for a bit.  But for film school?  Possibly.  More likely business, law, and medicine programs I'd think...


----------



## omd (Oct 26, 2009)

As for the deadlines, I think since they're not able to let us know by Nov (so many applications to get through), they're giving us time to reapply for Fall if we don't get in for Spring.  Of course, we all know that everyone here IS getting in for Spring.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, the number of applicants to grad school are up because of the economy:

http://www.dailycal.org/articl..._school_applications

But I was more referring to the recent swath of budget cuts for California's educational system.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/e...ornia-colleges_N.htm



> To close its massive budget deficit, the state has slashed funding to its 110 community colleges, the 23-campus California State University and the 10-campus University of California, one of the leading U.S. research institutions.



Although USC is a private college, so it won't be affected as much as, say, UCLA.

EDIT: This is all only speculation on my part, btw.

Also: http://www.guardian.co.uk/worl...a-failing-state-debt


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 27, 2009)

They did drop the GRE requirement, just this year.  I hated that stupid test!


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 27, 2009)

Ugh, even the mention of the GRE makes me cringe.  *shudder*

And it looks like studentfilms.com has changed their look!  Very nice, I approve.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 27, 2009)

So has anyone else heard anything from USC? Did anyone else get a phone call or email or anything?


----------



## omd (Oct 27, 2009)

Radio silence here.  No email, no phone call, no mail...  yet.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone wanna call them and ask??  I'm dying to know when they will start sending letters but I'm too afraid to call!!

Who's gonna man(or woman) up?????

Please??


----------



## robot_m (Oct 27, 2009)

I just called.

"You should receive a decision around November 16th."

Blech. Spring semester starts on January 11. That means less than 2 months to find a place to live, plan and move across country...if we get in.

The number for the Film Admissions office is 213-740-8358.


----------



## omd (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for calling robot.  I was told mid november a few weeks back, but have been hoping we'd hear by the end of next week.  20 days to go.  Arrgh.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for manning up Robot!!

Ugh.  I'm gonna die!!  That's just too long to wait!!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> Thanks for manning up Robot!!



Haha, I'm not sure if this qualifies as "manning up," considering that one of my jobs requires me to regularly jump into the middle of fights to break them up.

Anyway, I wonder if acceptances will be sent out earlier...like they will send our acceptances, wait to see who is actually going to attend, then send out a second round of acceptances and then finally the rejections on the 16th.


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 27, 2009)

I think you're right, robot.  At least on this forum, acceptances seem to be announced first.  They also always over estimate how long it's going to take.  If they had said Nov 7th, everyone who hadn't received a response would be bombarding them with phone calls for the next two weeks.  Much easier to say the 16th and pleasantly surprise everyone, instead of disappointing them.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 27, 2009)

Well actually Redic was the first to get a letter on the 27th and it was a bad letter.  Everyone else got theirs between the 28th and the 3rd.  I think.  Maybe i'm a bit too obsessed.  

Argh.

Halloween soon!!  Yay!!!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay so I've been getting like 2 hits a day on my visual sample.  How about everyone else?

I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not!

19 days!!!!


----------



## ds65 (Oct 28, 2009)

Me too! One hit on the 24th, 25th and 26th.  I hope it's a good sign!


----------



## jamesc (Oct 28, 2009)

just one hit on the 25th.  Based on visual submission hits, things aren't looking good for me.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe they just haven't gotten to you yet?  Who knows.  All I know is that between the 9th and today, I've had 26 views.  That freaks me  out.


----------



## apache (Oct 28, 2009)

DANG! I'm new here and just sifted through posts on this topic...feels good I'm not the only paranoid applicant out there. Everyone's posts have been pretty helpful too so thanks to you all. I'll be more up in this forum once I become comfortably acquainted with what the hells going on with applying and what not..SUPERB FORUM


----------



## robot_m (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm at 3 views.

And I'm done speculating on what that means. I'm just going to wait and see.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea I'm not speculating.  I'm done with that.  All I know is that I have one full week of work left, then the letters should come!

Just a reminder:  there is NO MAIL on 11/11. It's Veteran's Day.  I LOVE bank holidays!!!


----------



## BWyatt (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey everyone...I'm new to the forum but I just read the entire thread.

I wouldn't worry too much about the view count on your visual submissions.

Has anyone else received a phone call besides FemmeFocal?


----------



## tantalus (Oct 29, 2009)

I just got one hit on the 25th as well, for a total of 2.  And I have an awful feeling that that's all I'm going to get.  I'd love to say I've finished speculating, but the conclusion I've reached is that it can't be a positive sign.  Oh well.  There's always fall 2010.  Best of luck to the rest of you!!!!!!


----------



## omd (Oct 29, 2009)

Tantalus,

Hey, maybe they only needed to see it once, and liked it.  Don't give up before you hear back.  It ain't over till its over!


----------



## tantalus (Oct 29, 2009)

You're right omd.  It's like schrodinger's cat.  You can't know until you look in the envelope and see, and it's worthless to assume one way or the other until then.  So, when do we think we should start checking the mailbox every day?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

we should all be positive about it until we get letters!!!  I believe in all of us!!!


What's everyone doing to get their minds off this?  I'm going to a movie tonight, then cheering on the Phillies, followed by Halloween fun all weekend!!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

Im going to start checking the mail after the 9th.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 29, 2009)

> What's everyone doing to get their minds off this?



Finishing my UCLA app. Working 60 hours a week.

Oh and my girlfriend just found out she has H1N1, so I'll be taking care of her and washing my hands a lot.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Robot   

I hope you don't get it!!

I checked the mail when I got home today, stupid stupid  stupid.


----------



## BWyatt (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had 4 views on my visual submission...but you also have to take into account that 1)There could be multiple admissions committee members viewing your film at one time and 2)There probably aren't more than 5-10 admissions committee members who need to see your video in order to determine whether or not you are accepted.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, that makes sense. In fact, photo people would probably have a lower view count, because it's easier to save photos to a computer.

They wouldn't need to keep viewing the website if it's already on their computer.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

It seems like NOTHING makes sense.  At this point, I just want a decision.  I'm done beating my head against a wall.  Seriously.  It's time!

Who's with me?


----------



## omd (Oct 29, 2009)

They're meeting to finalize the decisions in 4 days!  Almost there!  Stay on target!


----------



## BWyatt (Oct 30, 2009)

For those people who did the 5 minute film option for their visual sample (not the photo essay), did most of you just re-edit a film that you'd already shot into a cohesive narrative under 5 minutes or did you film something exclusively for the application?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 30, 2009)

I was going to do something specifically for the app, but then I thought that I should challenge myself to the photo essay.  I thought it was too hard, but I finally did it, and I am glad I rose to the challenge!

But if I have to apply again, I'll probably use a project I already have, as they changed the requirements.....


----------



## jamesc (Oct 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by BWyatt:
> For those people who did the 5 minute film option for their visual sample (not the photo essay), did most of you just re-edit a film that you'd already shot into a cohesive narrative under 5 minutes or did you film something exclusively for the application?



I had written a silent short that I wanted to shoot specifically for the application, but because of other projects, didn't end up with time to shoot/edit it.  I instead re-cut a very recent 7 minute narrative short I shot down to 5 minutes (took me about 8 hours).  It wasn't ideal, but I was strapped for time.  My short script became my writing sample.

My hopes are up a tad, my Visual Submission got a hit today.  I hope that means I'm still in consideration.


----------



## BWyatt (Oct 30, 2009)

Yea mine got an additional hit on Monday...I have no idea what that means other than someone watched my film and either liked or disliked it. 

What's everyone's film background? Did you all study film undergrad? Have you made films outside of college...done the festival circuit etc...?


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 30, 2009)

> What's everyone's film background? Did you all study film undergrad? Have you made films outside of college...done the festival circuit etc...?



I was the only Film Studies major at a small liberal arts school (Bryn Mawr - known for its nerds, not its art program), and supplemented my education with summers at USC.  I haven't been all that active lately, but have an internship at Yari Film Group that's holding me over.  I can't wait to make movies again!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 30, 2009)

I was a film major for about 3 semesters, so I got most of my film history classes covered.

I ended up getting Bachelor's in Art, though, with an emphasis on Digital Video and New Media (essentially, my degree was in Photoshop and Final Cut Pro).

I did a bunch of student videos. I've done a few music videos with bands on semi-prominent indie-labels. I've also done a bunch of commissioned photo work...if I don't get in to USC spring admission, I'm probably going to become a full time photographer...recently for the first time people have begun to solicit me to take pictures for them, instead of the other way around.

But I still feel like I have a lot to learn, obviously.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 31, 2009)

I was a film major at Penn State(GO NITTANY LIONS!)

I was also 6 credits shy of a minor in classics and mediterranean studies.  That was basically a TON of ancient history classes.

I also took MANY film theory/history classes.  The ones where you have to write the 25 page papers!  I couldn't get ENOUGH.

I also cannot wait to make movies again!  I worked so hard 24/7 and I MISS it.  Working a normal job is not the same!

I've been out of the game for awhile.  I did work as a PA for Banyan, and I did a few indie films and shot a commercial(as an actress).  

We have about 2 weeks to go guys!  Have a GREAT HALLOWEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tantalus (Oct 31, 2009)

I majored in international relations at Princeton.  I was a film minor for a few semesters, but dropped it because I couldn't get in all the art history requirements.  I've only taken a few film classes (my school only offers 3 production courses), but I worked last summer for one of the presidential campaigns and directed/edited a lot of their webads.  I also do some freelance videojournalism.  

I graduated in June and have been working at think tanks since then. 

Very small background in film compared to the rest of y'all.  I hope it doesn't count against me too much.


Happy Halloween y'all.


----------



## tantalus (Oct 31, 2009)

By the way, I got a hit on my video yesterday, bringing it up to 3 total hits.  Maybe this is the average they give to everyone?


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 31, 2009)

My flickr account has also been getting some traffic lately, but it's hard to speculate, because it could very well be my mom or some other random person surfing the web.  But yeah, my last photo went from 9 to 12 pretty suddenly.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Halloween everyone!

I might have the smallest film background here.  I was a computer science major at Berkeley and worked several years as a professional web developer after I graduated across various start-ups and corporates.  It was lucrative and exciting, but my heart has always been in film.

So at the start of this year, I left the software world and took the year off to learn film.  I devoured books, tutorials, took acting classes, loaded up my Netflix queue, and bought a lot of equipment.  I've helped out with several short films, learning as much as I could on set (audio, gaffing, dp, pa, etc.) and over the summer, I acted in a low budget indie feature.  I've shot a few short films for competitions that I'm now submitting to festivals, but gearing up to finally produce/direct some shorts that I've spent some time polishing.  

Regardless of whether or not I get into USC, I'm plowing forward in film full force.  I'm hoping that if I am accepted to USC, it would help accelerate my career.


----------



## ds65 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey all, I got a call tonight from USC. It was a very casual interview but I was a bit nervous - mostly because it was so unexpected. Anyway, I thought I'd share that bit of news.


----------



## ds65 (Nov 1, 2009)

My Background:  Recently graduated from Smith College with a BA in Film Studies. Also attended the Maine Media Workshop 7-week New Filmmaker Program during the summer. I've only shot three short films but did have one go to several festivals!  Since I've been out of school, I started my own business making organic soap - there aren't any filmmaking opportunities in rural Connecticut, so I'm trying to keep busy and not stalk my mailman!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 1, 2009)

What was the call about?  Did they say anything about decisions?  WE NEED MORE DETAILS!!!!  

Actually, I need more details! hahaha

I got 3 hits on my photo essay yesterday.  

Tomorrow's the big day!  We're almost there guys!


----------



## ds65 (Nov 1, 2009)

Okay, some of the questions: What's your favorite film? What other types of art are you interested in or influenced by? Describe a Director's job - in other words, what does he do? What will you do if you don't get accepted to USC? Can't remember the others...  Anyway, I asked if they were calling everyone and he said "no, we're calling the students we're most interested in." My thoughts: Not getting a call doesn't mean you won't get in - I'm sure they will weed out some of the telephone candidates. I hope we all make it!!!!!!


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds like we have a fairly diverse group of people on this message board.

Congrats on the phone call ds65.

Hits on my visual submission are picking up....3 in the last 2 days. Hope that means I'm still in the running. 

This is agonizing. 

Just out of curiosity, how many letters of recommendation did everyone submit?


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 1, 2009)

Hope everyone had a fabulous Halloween.  Any fun stories to share?  Mine was pretty boring, just candy and movies and people watching at The Grove, but I enjoyed myself.

ds65 - Smith?!  Heyoooo, Seven Sister film geeks unite!  Seeing as we both got phone calls, perhaps the all-female college education experience is working in our favor.    Congrats, by the way!!


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 1, 2009)

> Just out of curiosity, how many letters of recommendation did everyone submit?



Just three: a film professor, my Film Industry instructor from Summer '08 at USC, and the producer Deepak Nayar.  They only wanted three, yes?


----------



## omd (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats on the phone call!  Sounds like it went well.  

But now I'm going a bit batty.  I checked my cell phone and it seems I have a missed call from Los Angeles on Sept 15.  Was that them?  I don't know anyone else in LA.  If so, why didn't they leave a message?  Or call back?  Argh.

Okay, deep breath.  We'll all know in the next week or two.  Come on big packet!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 1, 2009)

I submitted 3 letters of recommendation as well.  That is all they wanted.  

As far as the call goes, I feel like they're calling people that they like, but feel they need to get to know better in order to do so.  I don't know, that's just me.  

I got 4 hits today.  That's the most so far I've seen.

This week is going to be HORRIBLE to get through!

Argh.


----------



## omd (Nov 1, 2009)

Okay, now they called.  213-740-, that's USC.  And I missed it.  No message.  Guess they'll call back.  Maybe today, maybe tomorrow.  Maybe never. The phone is like a ticking time bomb...


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't stress, omd!  If they called, that means they're interested,  whether or not they were able to talk to you.  Sooo...CONGRATS!

Deep breaths, everyone...we're so close.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Seriously, you think they'd leave a message!!!  That would drive me nutso!!  I'm not sure what to make of not getting a call.  Maybe nothing, since so far only 2 of us got them?  I can't hold on much longer!!

Quick!  Someone distract me!!

Femme, ds, and omd, you guys rock!  You mut have had something on your apps that stood out and made you unique!!


----------



## omd (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Femme.  I'm off the ceiling now.  Just excited they called.  If they call back, I'm ready.  No reason to be nervous, right?  Just a nice conversation with some nice folks about the subject I love most - film.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh man, I'm getting nervous!

Whoever gets a call next, ask them if NOT getting a call is a bad thing.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 1, 2009)

congrats to everyone who's gotten a call!  Are they meeting today to discuss? 

Are they meeting to discuss today? At least November's here and we'll all find out soon.  The wait is starting to kill me.  I wish I would get a call too .


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 2, 2009)

I feel like femme and ds got 2 different stories.  If I recall correctly, femme's person said to not red anything into getting a call, and ds' person said they were calling people they were "interested in".

NO CONSISTENCY.  But we only have 2 weeks til the 16th.  I feel like I was hanging from a ledge and doing okay,  then USC came and stepped on my one hand, so not I'm hanging by one and my fingers are starting to SLIP!!!


----------



## omd (Nov 2, 2009)

It's very confusing.  I also heard that there would be no interviews.  But that's always the problem with the "grapevine."  We could guess what it means, but who really knows?  Certainly not any of us.  Don't loose hope!  It ain't over till it's over!

BTW: no second phone call yet.  Just waiting and wondering...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Seriously OMD, keep us posted on the call.  I'm glued to my phone, but I'm thinking it won't be ringing with USC on the other end.  I'm starting to prepare for the best and the worst.  

The wait is slowly coming to an end!


----------



## ds65 (Nov 2, 2009)

femme.focale - Seven Sisters unite!!!!!  Bryn Mawr, right? I almost went there - picked Smith at the last minute. Congrats on the call also!


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 3, 2009)

ds65 - Yep, I'm a Bryn Mawr grad!  I know you mentioned you were also a Film Studies major...out of curiosity, did Smith have a good program?  Bryn Mawr's was pretty sad, but of course now that I'm gone, it's getting stronger, haha.

AHHHH the committee's meeting again today and tomorrow...put all the positive vibes you have out into the universe!  HOME STRETCH!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 3, 2009)

I think I can I think I can I think I can......

Hey Robot~how's your girlfriend doing with the flu?  My Investment Consultant at work(I work in a bank) Son got it, so now we are all making sure we are very careful.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 3, 2009)

She's fine now. It was pretty mild, if it was indeed H1N1. She was back to work today.


----------



## ds65 (Nov 3, 2009)

femme.focale - Smith's program is small but intense. They're heavy on film analysis and light on production unless you push it - and I did! Part of it's success is the Director, Professor Keller - she's brilliant! It's my hope that as more students want production skills, the program will evolve. Right now, Smith is invested in steering women into math and science - fields in which they are typically underrepresented. I wish they would see that the world needs more women directors too. 

robot - Glad your gf is feeling better.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 4, 2009)

Glad to hear that Robot!

ds65-I LOVED doing production in undergrad, but film history and theory was also super fun, so I'm a tad jealous that you got more of that.  You'll enjoy the heavier production side(when you get in, cause we are ALL getting in), it's hard work, but when it's your passion, like it is for all of us here, it's so rewarding!

This week is actually going by pretty quickly!  I had 2 hits the past 2 days on my visual submission.  Anyone else?


----------



## robot_m (Nov 4, 2009)

I had a dream about getting an acceptance letter last night. Hopefully it comes true!

Anyone else having dreams like this?


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 4, 2009)

I had a dream two nights ago that I didn't get in and my parents were so disappointed, they disowned me.  ANXIETY MUCH?!  My family is so supportive, but they're all doctors.  For them, higher education is the only way to succeed...ugh, the pressure is on.

ds65 - Bryn Mawr ONLY has film analysis, which was frustrating at the time, but now I really appreciate it.  There is no "film studies" major, only a minor, and I had to take classes at UPenn if I wanted any hands on experience with filmmaking.  My official major title is "Independent Studies: Film", haha.  BMC is also really big on math and science, but the History of Art department is stellar and is doing its best to make Film Studies a viable option for those of us inclined towards strengthening the force of women where (I believe) it's most needed.  Really, I can't tell you how excited I was that another Seven Sister grad was applying for USC!  So good, soooo good.


----------



## tantalus (Nov 4, 2009)

Weird, robot.  I had a dream about getting my acceptance letter last night too...


----------



## robot_m (Nov 4, 2009)

*twilight zone theme song*


----------



## omd (Nov 4, 2009)

New update regarding admissions decisions from USC: "You should hear in a few weeks.  (2 weeks hopefully)."  

It's still two weeks???  It was two weeks two weeks ago, and two weeks two weeks before that.  Did time stop???  I realize that's about the same as the "16th" deadline, but I was really hoping to hear sooner.  I should get back to writing...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 4, 2009)

I had a few of those dreams, but that was awhile ago!  

OMD-  did you call them?  I just don't understand how they can keep putting this off.  How are we supposed to relocate in less than a month?  I don't have super powers!!

That nearly drove me over the edge......


----------



## robot_m (Nov 4, 2009)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> 
> How are we supposed to relocate in less than a month?



Yeah, wtf!


----------



## omd (Nov 4, 2009)

I just about dropped when I got the email back saying "2 weeks".  IF I get in, and that's a big IF, I have a whole house to pack, a new house to find, and a wife who needs to look for a new job in LA!  Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue...


----------



## omd (Nov 4, 2009)

I also got the "some committee members call applicants" response.  I take it as its a good thing if you do get a call, as in you are in the running- but it means nothing if you don't get a call, as the members reviewing your app may not make any calls, or they don't call all the applicants they are considering.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 4, 2009)

My coworker is so worked up about this, so she wants to call tomorrow to get something verbal.  I at least want to know if 1) we WILL know by the 16th, 2) if they know when the letters will start going out, and 3) if not the 16th, will we know before the December 1st deadline?

I really just want to know at this point.  I'm ready to jump off a bridge.  Who's with me?

hahahahahaha


----------



## robot_m (Nov 4, 2009)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> ...will we know before the December 1st deadline?



December 1st? That's a depressing possibility I hadn't considered.

I'm trying to drum up the energy to finish my other applications, but the wells are really running empty right now. I was hoping to know by this point.

I don't know about jumping off a bridge, but I'm beginning to think that some sort of strike might be in order. ha.


----------



## omd (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll bet we'll get our letters the week of the 16th.  They did say "around the 16th."  And "Mid November."  But I'm with you on the bridge thing.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't call them.  They're hard at work, and you know the people who answer the phone won't be able to guarantee a thing.  

Prepare your applications now for the December 1st deadline, and don't send it unless you get rejected.  Don't view it as a waste of effort! Now you've got your next project mapped out, whether you're doing it at USC as a 507 or on your own.

Should you be rejected again, it might be even harder than it already would be to rush out an app that fast.

Working on the application gives you another benefit as well...keeping busy drives that bridge jumping feeling away for the majority of the day.

At least that's how it worked for me. 

Best of luck, kids...it's almost over.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 5, 2009)

That's the thing about calling, I know it's just students who answer the phone and they really don't know.  I wish they did.  I did work on my new app, I just can't seem to get it to the place that this app went.  It's really strange challenging myself and not being able to rise to it!

Today's my Friday and I'm thankful, if I have to get through next week, I'll manage, as I only have to work 4 days.  

omd-did you ever get another call?


----------



## omd (Nov 5, 2009)

Still no second call.  What if I don't get in and they never call back?  If I had just heard the phone ring I might have been able to sway their decision in my favor?  

Ugh.


----------



## omd (Nov 5, 2009)

I second Jayimess that we shouldn't call- I probably shouldn't have emailed, but I'm compulsive that way.  I'm sure they're working hard to get through all the apps, and aren't doing this to purposefully torture us.  Two weeks is probably the outside estimate.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 5, 2009)

I didn't call guys!!

Patience is a virtue.  I'm working on that one....


----------



## afallingbomb28 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey guys/gals

I've been lurking for a month or so and figured I'd join in the conversation. 

Hopefully we/I hear soon and good luck to all of you. It's really starting to make the days longer everyday there isn't anything in the mail....


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 5, 2009)

OMD...they don't admit everyone they call, and they don't call everyone they admit. 

If it was a dealbreaker, they would've left a message.


----------



## omd (Nov 5, 2009)

Jayimess- that's my take on the whole phone call thing, but you've put it very succinctly.  I was just being goofy.


----------



## ds65 (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with Jayimess. When they called me, the very first question they asked was my age. When I answered 44 - I was asked how I would deal with working with younger students and starting out in the industry at a more advanced age. Bummer. I was left with the impression they call people when they have specific questions from their application - so don't worry. Just my opinion though.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 6, 2009)

I had a small scare at the mailbox today.  LOTS of small white envelopes all bunched together.  

No worries though, it was a false alarm.  

Next week will hopefully be the last full week we have to wait with no decision.  HOPEFULLY.

Until then, I'm getting lost in tons of Office reruns that my TiVo has been nice enough to record(even though I own every season on DVD).

Anyone have any good plans this  weekend?


----------



## robot_m (Nov 6, 2009)

This evening I'm going to see the movie "Lovely, Still" starring Martin Landau and Ellen Burstyn. A friend of mine directed it, though I'm not sure how wide of a release it's getting. Martin Landau is doing a Q&A after the 9:15 showing tonight, but unfortunately that showing sold out before I could get tickets.

I was planning on boozing it up with some friends tomorrow night, but then my girlfriend just told me she won tickets to Itzhak Perlman, which were like $100 a piece, so I guess I'll be doing that now instead.

What about everyone else?

I just realized that I have my official contact address listed as my parents' house, which is all the way on the other side of town from where I live (I live on 11th street, they live on 180th street - a 30 minute drive if there is no traffic). That is going to be the longest 30 minute drive of my life!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Robot, that sounds cool!  Let us know how that film is!  

I wanted to go see Precious this weekend, but I believe it was only released in NY/LA.  Yet ANOTHER reason to live in LA!!!

Instead I'm working at my part time job tonight and going to a wedding tomorrow!  

OH, I'm also watching the Penn State/Ohio State game in between ceremony(which is full catholic, ugh) and the reception, which isn't til later.  I'll probably drink away my USC worrying there!


----------



## omd (Nov 6, 2009)

ds- good to see another quatrogenarian applying for USC.  Just turned 40 the other day.  They probably had the same question for me.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 6, 2009)

@robot_m

I saw Itzhak perform live for the first time a month ago.  He's an inspiration to watch, congrats on winning the tickets!


----------



## ds65 (Nov 7, 2009)

omd,

Yeah, the age question was a surprise. It's funny, I was waitlisted at Columbia this past fall and my sister was convinced it was due to my age. She seems to think they look at the incoming group and try to create a good mix of students and I didn't fit. Who knows? I recently got my B.A. and never thought twice about my age or the age of my friends at school. I guess to some people it's a big deal.  Anyway, it's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 7, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the age issue. It seems that the number one thing that Graduate School programs want is experiences. So, the older you are the more life experiences you have to draw from. 


Silverlenz


----------



## jouster (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,
I'm a fall waitlist/spring admit. I had a conversation with the admissions office before and they told me that my orientation packet would be mailed out on the 15th, so I can only assume things will happen for you guys around that same time.
fyi, i never got a call/interview during my admission process.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Jouster!  Thanks for the heads up!  Did you get anything from them yet?  I'm sure if you have any other good info, those accepted would want to pick your brain!

Okay guys, hopefully this is the LAST FULL WEEK without decisions!

We're almost there!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 8, 2009)

Crossing my fingers, hoping that they send out notifications early this week!

I've been working on my other apps, but it's hard to really get into as much as I did this USC one. I worked on it everyday from May-August. I'm submitting variations of it to the other schools I am applying to. But if USC rejects it for Spring admission, I have no idea how I am going to be able write a completely new application to apply for Fall admission (I'm speaking specifically about the Personal Statement).

Anyway, it's nice to finally be able to see some light at the end of this long tunnel.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

That's pretty much how I feel.  I did write a new personal statement and I did a new writing sample, I even picked the idea for a 4 minute film with no dialogue, but I feel like I'm competing with  myself and I worked so hard on the Spring app, writing, rewriting, editing, digging deeper into my heart and mind until I came out for air and this app emerged.  

I'm just saying, we care so much that to see any of us not get it, would really be depressing.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone get anything from USC in the mail today?


----------



## omd (Nov 9, 2009)

Nope.  Nada.  Nothing but bills.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

NOPE.  I want that letter so badly right now.  I need to finally be doing something I love and I need to get out of my house!

I'm still getting views on my project, until they stop I'm going to assume the letters have not been mailed.


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 9, 2009)

Nothing yet...but I'd guess that decisions have already been made (didn't someone hear that the admissions committee was convening on November 2-4??).

We lose a day of mail delivery on Wednesday (because of Veteran's Day), so I think we'll receive notification on Friday/Saturday (I hope).


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, nothing in the mail today!

There was a big white envelope, but it was something about my health insurance.

I've also been checking my app status at USC's website, cause it changed to "a decision blah blah blah" when people were notified for fall.  

I think we will hear by the END of next week.  That's my best guess......


----------



## omd (Nov 10, 2009)

Nothing here.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 10, 2009)

And no mail tomorrow. So notice will arrive on Thursday, hopefully.


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi guys!

From what I can tell, you're all going to start getting your decision letters soon... so before that happens and you start your frantic search for L.A. housing, I wanted to let you all know that my roommate and I are looking to find people to take on the lease to our 2B apartment (corner of Jefferson and Walton Ave, just a couple blocks from campus, and only a 10 minute walk/5 minute bike ride from SCA).

I was a Spring admit last year, so I know what a pain it is to find housing at this time of year from across the country! Our current apartment is awesome and huge and cheap compared to everything else in the area, the building (6 units) are all USC students, internet and water is included, and our landlords (Southern Assets) are the best I've ever had. The main reason we want to move is that now that we're (almost) done with 507 and 508, we don't need to be on campus nearly as much, and we want to move up to Los Feliz where a lot of our classmates have relocated (which, by the way, is a kickass area for those of you who are coming out with cars and don't want to live next to campus).

As an additional perk, two of our classmates currently live in the adjacent apartment and are staying there at least until May, so you'd have a head start getting to know people ahead of you in the program!

So once you guy start getting your letters, get in touch! My roommate and I met on this forum last year, and it's been awesome living with someone going through the same ****/amazing experience as you =)


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey barbsteele!  How can you tell we are going to get letters soon?  By how crazy we all are?  HAHAHA.

Can you tell us how things are going for you?


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 11, 2009)

Things are going great! I got to see the score for my project recorded yesterday (one of the coolest experiences I've had so far), we do the sound mix tomorrow, and this weekend is the second and last shooting weekend for the third project of the semester, which is both exciting and a relief, since we're all completely burned out at this point (2nd semester is more grueling than any other at USC, from what I've been told). I'm more sleep deprived than I've ever been, but the films we've been making this semester are generally so far and above the more student-filmy quality stuff we made first semester that it's exhilarating. It's amazing how far everyone comes in one semester!

Good luck to all you guys. It's awesome to know people before classes start, and I met some of my best friends in this program on this site.


----------



## tantalus (Nov 11, 2009)

In anticipation of the days to come, I want to wish all of y'all the best of luck.  I pre-emptively congratulate those that got in and sympathize deeply with those who did not.

That said, I'd like to discuss what to do with a negative decision.

Do y'all think we could call USC admission and ask the reasons why we didn't get in?  How reasonable/recommended is it to actually contest a decision as was suggested in this thread earlier?  Would you write a letter?  Give a phone call?


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know...do they even give advice or evaluation of rejected applications?


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 11, 2009)

I had this CRAZY dream the other night where me and my mom were hanging out with psufilmgirl and HER mom in Philadelphia.  I got an acceptance letter and psufilmgirl demanded her mother get her home that instant.  Some other random, unrelated stuff occurred, and then psufilmgirl called me to let me know she got in, too.

And on that note, happy no-mail day.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Femme that's HILARIOUS.  My mom isn't even TALKING to me right now, so hopefully I do get in, so I can finally venture out on my own!

I'm super anxious that tomorrow is a mail day.

On the plus side, I found a pretty cool apartment, and I might not even travel out there to look if I get in.  Who knows.  

Anyways, I think  it's a sign that we're IN!!!!  GO US!


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 11, 2009)

I know, right?  I never even met you and you (AND YOUR MOM) are in my dreams.  WEIRD.  And clearly a sign.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 11, 2009)

You found a cool apartment in L.A.? How did you go about doing that?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 11, 2009)

CLEARLY a sign.

Robot-I've been on this for awhile now, knowing that I'd have limited time if I got in.  I've done my fair share of research, and I have some places to look at if I have time to go out there before hand, but I'm weighing the options of trying NOT to go out there and taking the last week in December off.  If not, I was gonna work until New Years Eve and then leave on the 2nd.

If we all get in, I'll be glad to share any and all info I have.  I've got a binder full.  I'm prepared and organized.  Never in my life have I been this organized.  EVER.  hahaha

femme-are you in LA or philly right now?  I know you have good LA info to dish!


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 11, 2009)

> Originally posted by tantalus:
> 
> Do y'all think we could call USC admission and ask the reasons why we didn't get in?  How reasonable/recommended is it to actually contest a decision as was suggested in this thread earlier?  Would you write a letter?  Give a phone call?



If denied, I think we all have to do some serious self-reflection as to where we went wrong and how can we make it right next time.  It was my friend who was rejected and wrote a letter, arguing his case, because he had a case to argue.  If all you're going to say is, "Let me in, I'm awesome!" you might not want to waste your time.  It's all about self-reflection!  Do you really, with your ENTIRE BEING believe that the admissions committee was misguided, or do you see room for improvement in your application?  As for calling...it certainly can't hurt, but I don't know what they'd be able to tell you.

But for now, THINK POSITIVELY!!!  Let's worry about contesting decisions when we hear back!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 11, 2009)

I would agree.  Considering the people that answer the phones are students, they wouldn't really have much insight.  Your app might be perfectly fine, but maybe there were better ones that took up the spaces.  

I really want to know when they are mailing the letters.  Sitting at work all day wondering what's in the mailbox and then sitting in traffic on my way home wondering is single handedly the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 11, 2009)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> 
> femme-are you in LA or philly right now?  I know you have good LA info to dish!



I've been living in LA since July, and pretty much love it enough to put up with the stupid stuff, like traffic and smog.  Though admittedly, I've been missing Pennsylvania lately - autumn's just not the same here, haha.  I live on Miracle Mile, a few blocks from LACMA, and a 15-20 minute walk from The Grove.  It's not hard to find a good deal on rent here if you're willing to sign a year-long lease, but "good" is relative.  The one bedroom apartment I live in is worth $2000, but got $500 off and split the rent with my boyfriend.  Most studios we looked at were around $1000, if I recall.  I think we found it on apartments.com.

If you're okay with driving to campus, I highly suggest looking into the Miracle Mile area (also known as Mid-Wilshire), as it's pretty central to everywhere you wanna go, and has a lot of nice stuff really close.  I've lived on USC's campus for two summers (once in graduate housing), and while it isn't the worst...you can definitely do better.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been looking for apartments a lot too and found some that look pretty good. But I've also worked for realty companies before, so I'm always dubious of the impressions you can get from an apartment online.

I've been looking in the Los Feliz, Silverlake area. Most of the friends I have out there live in those two neighborhoods (or are they cities? Getting used to L.A.'s bureaucratic weirdness is going to take some time), except for one friend who lives in Long Beach and a cousin who lives in Pasadena.

I've been plugging along on my other applications (Columbia, USC fall) with little to none of my usual gusto when it comes to doing things like this. I'm hoping that's because on some cosmic level, my subconscious has already gotten word that I've been accepted and is telling me to relax before I have to move, etc. 

Hopefully we hear tomorrow.


----------



## omd (Nov 11, 2009)

Barb- How many films do you write/direct each term?  And are they MOS first term and dialogue second term?  I ask because I personally find writing a decent script with no dialogue extremely difficult.  But I suppose that's the point.

Thanks!

Man I hope we hear tomorrow.  But if not tomorrow, within the week!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Femme-I've heard bad things about that area.  Are you in Koreatown?  

Robot-Los Feliz/Silverlake is a neighborhood, I believe.  I think the zip is Los Angeles or Hollywood, since its close to the hills.  Long Beach and Pasadena are a hike.  And I think they even  have their own zip codes!  hahahaha.  I've been looking up stuff on apartmentratings.com.  If there are issues, most tennants report on that site.  For example, I found a cool place in Hollywood, and from that site I found out that it's full of drug dealers.  YIKES.  

The place I like is run by BA Management, and it's on Beechwood Canyon.  The 1 bedroom is around $1350, which as far as I can tell, is about right, as even some of the expensive places that you think would be safe, are actually WORSE.  I just do NOT want to pay $1000 for a studio, cause that's not much room at all.  

Anyways, I'm going out after work, so if anyone gets any mail, let me know!  Maybe I'll change my plans and roll home first.  Come on BIG envelope for ALL!!!


----------



## omd (Nov 12, 2009)

NEWSFLASH!!!

Letters are going out tomorrow or Monday!  This is it!!!!  L.A. folks may hear as early as Saturday, the rest of us maybe by Monday!  Good luck everybody!


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 12, 2009)

OMD - that's incredibly exciting. Where did you hear that?


----------



## omd (Nov 12, 2009)

From the senior admissions counselor.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 12, 2009)

psu: It's actually a very nice area, considering it's still a city. I live on Miracle Mile, not in Koreatown, and I've never felt unsafe or uncomfortable. Granted, I don't often walk alone outside after 2am, but I'd avoid doing so anywhere.  

omd: YAY, thanks for the update. How exciting!!!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 12, 2009)

*big long housing babble below*

PSU, I think you could get down to $1250 or so.  Housing's pretty cheap right now, even as the economy slowly improves.  My $1850 apartment from BA management in Hollywood now goes for $1530.  I moved to the beach in June, and we pay $1850 for an apartment our neighbors have been paying $2300 for.

This can only benefit you.

Should you sign with BA management, I should warn you...they screw you out of every dime possible on your security deposit.  They did it to us and they've done it to several other people I know...They charged a buttload for cleaning and painting, way more than was right, and refused to show receipts and stopped taking phone calls.  To all of us.

I've lived on my own for eleven years...I know how to leave a place when I move out. That was the first time I didn't get a full security deposit back...so I reported them.  Nothing happened.

All in all, though, they're a good company...as long as you're prepared to lose hundreds of dollars in security.  In the end I'm still irked, but I'm glad I lived there.  It's my only complaint beyond "laundry machines took forever to fix, always out of order."




Beachwood Canyon is lovely.  Parking is ridiculous for guests, but it's gorgeous.  I lived two blocks west of there for two years, and that street is more expensive than the ones surrounding it.  One block east or west (but definitely not South, btw) you could save hundreds of dollars.

Silver Lake and Los Feliz seem to be where most of the parties are, probably because lots of my classmates and friends live there, they're pretty nice urban neighborhoods. Silver Lake, Los Feliz, and East Hollywood are the most convenient to both USC and the Valley thanks to the 101, and depending on where you live, also the 5.  The West side and the beaches are sort of a trek because you're far from both the 405 and the 10.  Several people like to complain about the abundance of so-called hipsters in Los Feliz.  

Koreatown, people either love it or hate it.  There's quite a bit of crime, two of my classmates lived in a building where a guy was shot on the sidewalk.  

As I'm not Asian, I found that I felt very out of place when we looked there, like I was the only one.  All in all, the apartments are very large, and cheaper than the communities mentioned above, street driving only to USC, a bit further from the valley, closer to the 10/West side.

I know people that love life in Burbank, Brentwood, West Hollywood, Santa Monica, Miracle Mile/the Grove.  I know people that commute from Agoura Hills, 1000 Oaks, Lake Balboa, Long Beach, Alhambra.  I recently moved to the South Bay.  Everyone tends to love where they live, there are benefits and annoyances about everywhere.

In addition to your budget, and housing needs, it's good to know your realistic way of living.  Do you oversleep? Always running late?  Don't drive? Do you like to walk at night?  Do you want neighbors you talk to or ones you never see?

I would choose neighborhood first, then search for apartments.

Best of luck, everyone.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 12, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHH I GOT A LETTER FROM USC BUT IT'S AT HOME AND I'M AT WORK AHHHHHHHH.

I told my boyfriend not to tell me if it came in the mail while I was away, but of course he did and now I'm royally freaking out.  He's actually bringing it to me now so I don't die of anxiety within the next four hours.  That's his punishment for telling me, hahaha.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I find out my fate within the next 30 minutes!!!!  It's almost over!!!


----------



## omd (Nov 12, 2009)

Guess some have already been sent.  Good luck femme!  Hope it's good news!


----------



## jamesc (Nov 12, 2009)

good luck femme!!!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 12, 2009)

*crosses his fingers for femme focale*


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 12, 2009)

I GOT IN!!!!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 12, 2009)

Congratulations!!

What did the envelope look like?


----------



## omd (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats!!!! That's great!  Yes, what did the envelope look like?


----------



## jamesc (Nov 12, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!  That's amazing!  Haha, I hope your boyfriend filmed your reaction .  I'm very happy for you!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats Femme!!!  Doe that mean mine is coming too???  haha.  

Give us all the details!  when was the envelope postmarked?  what size was it?

WE MUST KNOW!!!!!!!!!!

Jayimess~what building did you live in?  and thanks for the warning about BA management.  If I am as lucky as femme and I get in, I might grab that apartment up as it's in a good neighborhood and I will have limited time to move and flying out there will be expensive seeing as the holidays are right around the corner.  Oh, and i'm still BROKE, hahahahaha.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I am so blown away, my brain just doesn't know what to do with itself, haha!!

The package was postmarked 11/11/09, and is the size of a folder.  It was a little thick, as it contained information about USC, housing, etc.

I am so excited, and I hope I get to see all of you in two months!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

wow so hopefully we will have answers tomorrow or saturday.  that would be good and bad.  I want to know, but i'm scared!!!

Femme-did your status change on the online app?  Mine hasn't yet.

Sleeping will be super easy tonight, I'm sure.  I'm glad I have ambien!  hahahaha

CONGRATS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## omd (Nov 12, 2009)

You're in LA right?  So that means, since James and I are up in the Bay Area, that we should get ours tomorrow!!!  I have no idea how I'm going to get any sleep tonight.


----------



## omd (Nov 12, 2009)

ambien.  Hmmm.  That'll work.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

NO PHAIR!!!!  and yes, i spelled that CORRECTLY.  GEEZ!

how long does mail take to get from CA to PA???  ANYONE????

KILL ME NOW!!!  Glad I have off tomorrow cause this moment we've been waiting for is fast approaching and now I don't know if I want it to!


----------



## jpcam (Nov 12, 2009)

I know that from CA to VA it usually takes 2-3 days. So you could get it tomorrow, maybe. The amount of time varies.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

that's also IF i was accepted and it was mailed out.  but I will probably attack the mailman tomorrow anyways.  ESPECIALLY IF HE'S LATE!


----------



## omd (Nov 12, 2009)

I used to live in Pittsburgh PA, mail pretty consistently took 3 days from California.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 12, 2009)

two things I don't want tomorrow:

1. small envelope from USC
2. NO envelope from USC (my assumption is that all acceptances were sent out together).

From LA to Bay Area should be no more than 1 day.  Interesting they had it post marked on Veteran's Day.  

Here's hoping when I open my mailbox tomorrow, there will be a big envelope inside.  Good luck to everyone else!

Congrats again femme!  I hope you're busy celebrating


----------



## afallingbomb28 (Nov 12, 2009)

Well congrats to those who get in.

Man, my nerves are really starting to get the best of me.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 13, 2009)

So it's 7:30 in the am and I'm up.  I'm ready to stalk the mailman.  I'm thinking, did he leave in his little truck yet?  Cause the post office is like a mile up the street.  I could go there.

And yes, how did they get it postmarked on a holiday?  Do you think that they still work on normal mail stuff on holidays?  That's going to bug me now.  Haha.

Oh boy.  Today is a new day.


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats Femme!!! That's awesome.


----------



## omd (Nov 13, 2009)

Paranoid thinking first thing this morning.  "Was I told that the letters were going out today or monday because that's when the REJECTION letters are going out and she just didn't want to tell me?"  

Where is that mailman???


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 13, 2009)

My mail came.  It was the scariest feeling and I had a face off with the mailbox.  I finally opened it, and OF COURSE all I see are small white envelopes.

BUT nothing from USC.....TODAY.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 13, 2009)

USC probably has their own post office branch on campus that is staffed by University employees instead of federal employees. I bet they postmarked everything on the 11th, but no one came to pick it up until the 12th.

Or perhaps SCA has their own postmarking machine and they postmarked all the envelopes forgetting that the post office was closed on 11/11.

Anyway, Femme was one of the people that got a phone call, if I remember correctly. I never got one, but despite that, I still have a good feeling, for some reason. We'll see if it holds out.

Also, PSU- you're mail comes early! I don't get my mail until around 2pm and my parents (who I listed as my residence because I was in the process of moving to a new apartment at the time I submitted my application) don't get theirs until 3pm. I'm a few hundred miles west of your location, so I'm hoping to hear today.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea I figure that maybe they can do the postage thing outside of the post office, then send the mail out.  This means it wouldn't have moved til late Wed night/early Thurs morning, which is how femme got her letter first.  they probably could have walked it to her faster and saved postage!  hahaaha.

so yes, robot, you are maybe a bit more than mid way between me and USC(that rhymes, GREAT SIGN!) so if you get something today, then I would be tomorrow.  If you are tomorrow, I'd be(EEK!) monday.

On the plus side, I found these ADORABLE retro buildings in the hollywood hills and los feliz with that old school  colored tile, which everyone probably hates, but I think is fantastic.  I want that acceptance so I can get an apartment and start my packing!  There's so much to do!


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 13, 2009)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> Femme-did your status change on the online app?  Mine hasn't yet.



I just checked it, and the status is:

"You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail. Please note that the Office of Admissions provides final decision notifications by letter only. We do not disclose admission decisions via e-mail, telephone, or any other means."

Thank you, everyone, for the congrats, and I have my fingers crossed for all of you!!!


----------



## omd (Nov 13, 2009)

My status online hasn't changed from "submitted-forwarded."  Not a good sign?  Well, the mail should be here soon...


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about the status...they don't seem to keep on top of it.  I think I actually checked it yesterday and my application was still "being forwarded".


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 13, 2009)

My online status hasn't changed either...but I read through the Fall 2009 thread and a bunch of people who were accepted didn't notice any change in their online application status either. 

No USC mail in Boston today. Tomorrow perhaps?

Femme - did you ever follow up with the professor (who interviewed you over the phone) after the interview?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 13, 2009)

no status change for me either.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 13, 2009)

> Originally posted by BWyatt:
> Femme - did you ever follow up with the professor (who interviewed you over the phone) after the interview?



No, I didn't remember his name.  He introduced himself before telling me he was calling on behalf of USC, so it sort of went in one ear and out the other.  And honestly, even if I did, I don't know what I would've said...


----------



## afallingbomb28 (Nov 13, 2009)

No USC mail today. Man, I haven't had these kind of nerves in a long time.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 13, 2009)

well apparently femme is the only one they want, hahahaha.  i kid, i kid.


----------



## omd (Nov 13, 2009)

Nothing in the mail today.  Starting to get a bad feeling about this.  James, you get anything?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 13, 2009)

omd, don't feel bad about it, nothing went out til yesterday, cause of the holiday wednesday.  keep those spirits up!


----------



## omd (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay, thanks filmgirl.  Saturday or Monday.  Big envelopes for everyone!  Almost there.  

Thought I was going to have a heart attack when I heard the mailman today...  This is some kind of psychological torture isn't it?


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 13, 2009)

If you live anywhere outside of LA I wouldn't worry about the fact that you have not received a letter yet...there's a reason why they call it "snail mail".


----------



## jamesc (Nov 13, 2009)

omd, our mail is delivered around 3-4pm, so I'm planning on checking at 3:30pm.  I'll post then. 

On the bright side, I finally have an imdb name page! Yay!  Just found out this morning, so I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 13, 2009)

good luck at the mailbox, james, it's almost like watching a scary movie.  there was a little voice in my head screaming, DON'T OPEN IT!!!!!  hahaha


----------



## robot_m (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, I got nothing today.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 13, 2009)

nothing


----------



## omd (Nov 13, 2009)

No, that's okay.  That means our acceptance packets will be here tomorrow!  They are sitting in the sorting facility right now!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 13, 2009)

OMD I LOVE the enthusiasm!!!!  I hope that's true.  I could really use a pick me up.  Plus I found an apartment that's vacant and I WANT IT!  hahaha


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats, Femme, and here's hoping for wonderful envelopes from USC for all of you tomorrow...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

well there was a big white envelope in the mail today.

FOR MY MOM

DAMMIT.  Still NOTHING.  I have a headache.


----------



## omd (Nov 14, 2009)

Argh.  That is tough.  But I figured you probably won't get anything until James and I do, since we're in California.  Try to have a nice relaxing weekend- enjoy being home in PA, you will be planning and packing soon enough!  

I'll post when I get my mail (of course!)  My horoscope (not that I believe such nonsense) says that today I'll begin my new life.  Now that sounds like a sign to me!


----------



## Maijodojo (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck to everyone today! Try not to injure the mailman.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 14, 2009)

good luck to everyone today!

omd, your horoscope sounds very promising. Good luck at the mailbox!


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, Jayimess, and good luck to everyone else!!!  My anxiety isn't completely over, as one of my good friends hasn't heard back yet either.  At first I thought it was okay because she's been out of the country for the last few months, but I just found out her mailing address is in LA.  Uh oh...


----------



## omd (Nov 14, 2009)

Mail came.  The good news, no bad news.  The bad news, no news.  NOTHING!  Stupid Sunday with no mail.  Maybe Monday???  I may be loosing my mind...


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 14, 2009)

Nothing in Boston.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 14, 2009)

Nothing in Omaha.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 14, 2009)

nothing today.  My mailbox was completely empty to drive the point home.

omd, it's actually a bit reassuring for me that you haven't received word yet because I have a strong feeling that you got in.  At least we don't have to worry about anything tomorrow.  Hopefully Monday!

Now finally about to see if five weeks of dieting paid off for my friend's underwear birthday party


----------



## omd (Nov 14, 2009)

Back at ya.  And good point about tomorrow, no news, but also no stress.  Won't ask about the underwear birthday party...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh I'll bite on that one.

James, please entertain and distract us with a fun story about this underwear birthday party.  

as for no mail tomorrow, this is not cool cause I have to work Monday and I will not be able to think about anything else all day!

Oh, and a thought i had:  what if there were 50 OTHER people that got in and femme is the only one on our forum that got in and all our rejection letters are on the way?

I think the paranoia has taken over!  It's official!


----------



## omd (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a terrible thought filmgirl.  We're all getting in and that's that.  So just sit tight and wait for your packet.  And no more shananigans about rejection letters.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 14, 2009)

50 is a LOT of people, psufilmgirl, even if it doesn't feel like it right now.  I've read a ridiculous amount of threads on here, and I don't think I've ever heard of only ONE PERSON being accepted from the forum.  We're just too awesome, and that's that. POSITIVE THINKING, I'm rooting for all of you!!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

you guys are all awesome and I hope we get to be classmates!  that would be super cool.  Now I have to go to work and pretend to care about that for another day!

Yippee.....


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone's online application status changed?


----------



## omd (Nov 15, 2009)

No status change here.


----------



## iLoveApple000 (Nov 15, 2009)

oh my oh my oh my you guys must be really really stressed out! I'll hope that all of you get in.  I'll be applying next year :/


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

No status change.  I've been drinking alot the past few days.  Does anyone blame me???  haha


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey femme or jayimess, what do you know about the neighborhood below sunset on north edgemont?


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually we looked at an awesome home on Edgemont just below Sunset...possibly one of the nicest places I've ever seen, but the neighborhood was a little sketchy by my roommate's and my small town Ohio standards so we kept looking.  Some homes had bars on the windows, some did not, but all the homes were well tended.  There is also a Kaiser Permanente right there, I believe it's Sunset and Vermont, so there are lots of ambulances.

If you can handle the noise, I don't think it's a bad area.   We kept looking and found something else, but it was never out of the running...and  I would have lived there over Ktown.  And the house was 1, an actual effing house, and 2, AMAZING, huge and gorgeous.

And cheap. 3/3 for 2195!


----------



## thetruth (Nov 15, 2009)

Wait, wait, wait.

USC. Really now???

Why, why, WHY are you perpetuating this obsolete, denigrated system of mythology by applying to USC???

NOBODY buys into Hollywood anymore. Sorry to say, but Hollywood films are no longer valid in America. The new generation of world citizens does not place faith in Hollywood or the global, corporate mass media.

The new generation in America and globally is progressing beyond the Hollywood model... which is based on mindless materialism, apathy, and advancing a system that encourages a gy-normous gap between the rich and the poor.

Sorry, USC.

Your stories are based on an obsolete system.

And we the storytellers are moving past you.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 16, 2009)

First off, whoever you are, DO NOT assume that everyone going to USC is part of that.  You know what they say about ASSUMING, don't you?

Secondly, if you are correct, why did a Hollywood piece of **** make $65 million dollars this weekend?


GO SOMEWHERE ELSE.  YOU ARE NOT WANTED HERE!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 16, 2009)

Concern trolls are best ignored. They are just looking for attention.


----------



## Maijodojo (Nov 16, 2009)

Good luck to everyone today. I hope you finally get your answer.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 16, 2009)

True robot, true.  Sitting at work right now is killing me!!!  Like literally.  I feel ill and I'm shaking.  This is bad.  Really bad.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 16, 2009)

Just found out there is a chance for heavy snow here today. I guess this'll be a test old Herodotus's assertion:

"Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds."

I think I'm going to pull my hair out if I have to wait another day.

Also, that's another reason I hope I get in. I mean, I like winter more than most people, but the older I get, the less amusing I find it.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow Robot, that blows.  I'm not a fan of winter, but if it snowed once a year, I'd be fine with that.  It's the ice and the general frigidness and gloom of winter that I cannot stand.  I'm a happy, sunny person!


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 16, 2009)

Just picked up the mail....nothing from USC.


----------



## FreeRange (Nov 16, 2009)

First post here. I've avoided being a part of this community as I didn't want to fixate on this but I have checked in to keep tabs on status and to see if my experiences were similar (notably the informal phone interview). I'm not trying to make anyone nervous but I've appreciated the information here and wanted to provide an update. My online status, as of this morning, says that my decision is in the mail. I live in the Bay Area and received an acceptance packet last Friday. Looks like I'll be seeing you all in the sketchy part of Los Angeles in early January.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats FreeRange


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 16, 2009)

Free Range - Congrats on the acceptance!

I also had an informal phone interview.

Did your online status change before you received the acceptance packet or did it just change this morning?


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey FreeRange, congrats!  Looking forward to being classmates.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats FreeRange!  When was the envelope postmarked?  I guess if stuff just got to the Bay Area Friday, tomorrow should be the earliest for us east coasters.  My dad called me today and there was no USC mail.  Yet another night to be left wondering!

Hey Robot, what's the ETA on your mail?


----------



## FreeRange (Nov 16, 2009)

Silverlenz and BWyatt - Thank you!

As for the status, I'm afraid I don't know. I was avoiding looking at that, too. I got my mail on Friday evening after work and then hit the road with a buddy for a weekend long road trip without a computer. I didn't think to check until this morning when I saw that people here were curious.

I can tell you this was round 2 for me and I seem to recall getting my letter last time before the status had changed so I wouldn't put too much stock into that, honestly.


----------



## FreeRange (Nov 16, 2009)

And a thanks/congrats to you, femme.focale!

psufilmgirl - Letter was postmarked 11/11 so went out 11/12 due to holiday and arrived 11/13.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 16, 2009)

I think my parents mail arrives around 2 or 3. But I'm thinking about taking off work early to drive out to their place and check. Blarg.

At least it looks like the snow is going to miss hitting here.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info FreeRange.  I applied for stark last year and didn't get in, but it was a blessing in disguise as I realized they don't do much on the production side.

I'm just super nervous cause I have to do the December schedule at work and I need to know if I'm going to be around!


----------



## jamesc (Nov 16, 2009)

congrats FreeRange!  

Though, the news doesn't bear incredibly well for me.  I guess today should be the nail in the coffin.  At least the waiting is over .  Time to pour some energy into the next round of apps.

In random other news, I walked through Little Saigon wearing only boxer briefs and shoes on Saturday night.  It was actually pretty exhilarating and free-ing.

Also, Precious was an amazing film.  Inspiring both on a filmmaking and life level.


----------



## afallingbomb28 (Nov 16, 2009)

So I just went and checked the mail and saw a letter in there. 

Me not thinking, and just kind of upset there still isn't anything I take it in the house only to realize someone else put it in the mailbox to mail it out lol.

Guess I still have to wait about an hour for today's nerves to go away.


----------



## omd (Nov 16, 2009)

Mail came- bay area.  Nothing.  Guess that's it then.  Done with waiting.  Time to move on.


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 16, 2009)

Has anyone actually asked USC if the online application status has any bearing on whether or not your decision is in the mail?


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 16, 2009)

Nooo, don't give up!  Maybe they weren't all sent out at the same time.  How fast the mail is isn't an indicator of how awesome you are!!!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 16, 2009)

Nothing here either. That was a waste of gas and an hour and fifteen minutes.

I don't think no news is bad news. Unless someone specifically heard otherwise. I am starting to feel pretty bummed out, though.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 16, 2009)

no status change yet.  

i'm with you on the bummed part, Robot.  

i really just want to know at this point.  even if it's bad, I'll still feel some sense of relief.

BUT

WE DESERVE THIS.  Everyone on here cares so much about this that we really all should get in.  If only USC knew!

Tomorrow is a new day.  I really want to be classmates with you all though!  You're awesome peeps!


----------



## jamesc (Nov 16, 2009)

nothing here either.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 16, 2009)

James-I'm dying to see Precious.  The huge issue I have is that all these stupid people are coming into the theater I work at, or calling, and no one would know anything about this movie if it stayed the indie that it was, until Oprah and Tyler Perry threw their names all over it.  And when I tell them  it's in limited release, they HAVE NO IDEA what that means.

Can you tell I only work at that place for the free movies?  hahaha.  One shift a week is ENOUGH!


----------



## afallingbomb28 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just for a distraction:

has anyone read the book The Fvck Up by Arthur Nersesian


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 17, 2009)

I haven't!  I'm currently reading Brief Interviews with Hideous Men.  

Another distraction:  Star Trek is out today!  I'm planning on getting a blu ray player on black Friday, so I'm getting it on blu ray!  I loved that movie and I'm not into that stuff usually.


----------



## rsport (Nov 17, 2009)

hello. i checked out this message board to find out when letters will come. my letter should arrive a little later than most of you because i live in germany. but for now, i don't feel quite as lonely waiting for my letter after reading some of these posts. haha. thanks guys for keeping things exciting 

(& now that i post this, everyone will get their letters today, huh?)


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 17, 2009)

came home for lunch, saw many SMALL white envelopes int he mailbox, yet again.  and....


NOTHING.

UGH.  

How's everyone else out there doing?


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 17, 2009)

Nothing in Boston.

Has anyone who lives outside of California received anything?


----------



## ds65 (Nov 17, 2009)

The only thing in my mailbox was a lonely spider...

Nothing in CT.


----------



## afallingbomb28 (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope it's this week b/c otherwise I'm losing time applying for next fall, but I really can't focus on them.


----------



## omd (Nov 17, 2009)

Nothing in the mail.


----------



## rsport (Nov 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> 
> Another distraction:  Star Trek is out today!  I'm planning on getting a blu ray player on black Friday, so I'm getting it on blu ray!  I loved that movie and I'm not into that stuff usually.



did you see the onion report on star trek? completely funny to me  
http://www.theonion.com/conten...h_new_star_trek_film


----------



## robot_m (Nov 17, 2009)

nothing here either. wtf, usc?


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 17, 2009)

wtf, indeed.  My friend has heard NOTHING either, and her mailing address is in LA!  Are they trying to cause irreparable psychological harm?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 17, 2009)

If I wasn't so upset, I'd call them, but I"m afraid I would FLIP OUT cause I'm under so much pressure.

At this point, i don't see how ANYONE could get everything together to get out there.  

How long do loans take to process?

rsport-what did you say to USC when they called?  I would think that getting over here by January 11th would be nearly impossible. 

Monday marks 8 weeks until classes start.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 17, 2009)

nothing in my mail today but a Bath and Beyond 20% coupon.


----------



## omd (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm suddenly feeling cautiously optimistic.  I mean still no rejections have gone out.  Surely we still have a chance.  And if we don't get in well, that's not going to stop us from making films is it?  It's the work that counts, not whether some small committee deems us worthy or not.  Am I right?!?!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 17, 2009)

MAYBE all the people NOT on here got the bad letters!!!!  If I recall, there was only one person on the forum for last spring that didn't get in, and they could be our classmate in January!  BONUS!

I'm really just trying to be optimistic cause I'm overly organized, knowing the short time frame, and seeing as there is a delay, maybe this is a sign as to why, for the first time in my life, I have been so organized!

Tomorrow is almost here!  Sweet dreams, I'm going to try and watch Boondock Saints, cause I haven't seen it in forever and I'm seeing the 2nd one tomorrow night!

And that Star Trek link from the Onion was hilarious!!!  I can't wait to watch it on blu ray with my new TV, hopefully in LA.  And I'll invite you all to come over and watch it with me!  SO  THERE, take that USC!


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 17, 2009)

I would advise everyone (including myself) to just chill out. I'm fairly certain that they are sending letters out in batches (in no specific order). Decisions have already been made, so there's nothing we can do but wait. I think that we will all hear by this weekend or at the very latest early next week. Keep the hope alive.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm really not in the position where I can spend the money outright then wait til the loans kick in!!

Argh.

And on that note, no mail from USC today.  I'm so over this.  I think it might be time to make a phone call.......


----------



## robot_m (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, I called in. Apparently they still haven't mailed all of the notices out. They should be done mailing them this week and we should hear something by the end of this week or early next week.

I asked if not hearing anything yet was a bad thing, and the person said no. They just haven't finished mailing all of the notices out and we should hear something soon if we get in or if we don't.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea I just called and the guys said they got thousands and thousands of applications and we would know in a few weeks!  He was super rude.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 18, 2009)

Did he really say "thousand and thousands"? I highly doubt that, because I think on an average year for fall admission they don't even get ONE thousand applications, let alone MULTIPLE thousands.

I just really hope we know something by the end of the week, because Friday is my birthday and I won't be able to have any fun if I'm still worried about this.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea I pretty much lost it when that was said.  I know that can't be true.  This is just getting to be too much.  I had to do 2 schedules and give out the one assuming I'm staying instead of just knowing at this point and being able to sit down with my boss if I'm leaving.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry he was rude to you.  Maybe he was referring to all spring applicant's to USC Grad in general?  That might make more sense.  If the general admission office is responsible for sending out the notifications rather than the Film department, then I could imagine delays.  Maybe they're doing it sending out in some sort of order?  Alpha order or in the order that they received your app? 

femme and FreeRange, if you don't mind me asking, when did you submit your applications?  I submitted mine on the last day (Aug 31).


----------



## robot_m (Nov 18, 2009)

I submitted mine on August 8. But I had to re-submit my transcripts because USC misplaced them.

I was also wondering if maybe they were doing it in alphabetical or reverse-alphabetical order. My last name starts with D, so I most likely would have gotten something by now if they were doing alphabetical order. Femme, what letter does your last name start with?

Actually, instead of speculating, maybe someone should just call and ask how they are determining the mailing order.


----------



## afallingbomb28 (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess I need to get on resubmitting for next Fall and for FSU if I don't get anything today. 

Man, this blows.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 18, 2009)

My last name begins with an "R" and I submitted mid-August, probably about 10 days before it was due.  I really believe the "thousands and thousands" of applicants is for the entire grad school, not just Cinematic Arts.  The acceptance came from the grad school, and in the letter it said I would be receiving more information from the department directly at a later date.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 18, 2009)

My last name starts with "C".  I'm hoping FreeRange's last name is pretty late in the alphabet


----------



## robot_m (Nov 18, 2009)

Nothing in the mail today.

PSU- what number did you call? I called the Department's Admissions office at 213-740-8358.


----------



## rsport (Nov 18, 2009)

i called them, and the girl there was so sweet. she explained that international applicants receive emails and when it would come. i feel dumb for checking my mail box. ... i really liked how nice she was.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 18, 2009)

So I called the Department's Admission Office again and got some more information. Apparently the "first batch" of letters went out on Monday, at least the ones from the department. But she said that not all the letters were sent out in the first batch. And the batches were completely random, both acceptances and rejections. So that's got to be tomorrow, right? At least SOMEONE on here should hear something tomorrow.

And Femme and FreeRange's packets came from the University (I think). I'm thinking of calling the University's Admissions Office and giving them what for, etc.

Oh, I meant to ask how many applications they received this year, but I forgot.


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 18, 2009)

Great information Robot...I was also told that the "online application status" is not an indicator of whether your decision is in the mail. 

I'm still confused about how letters were sent "before" the "first batch".


----------



## robot_m (Nov 18, 2009)

The "first batch" is the first batch of letters directly from the Cinema Department. It sounds like Femme and Free Range received letters from the University's Admissions department itself, and still not from the Cinema Department.

And I'm trying to not read anything into that.


----------



## FreeRange (Nov 18, 2009)

robot_m is correct on my letter being from the University and not the department. The paperwork says I'll be getting a letter from the department as well but haven't seen it yet.

I had my application in on Aug 18.

My last name starts with a C.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 18, 2009)

You guys, sit tight.  Calling them gets you nothing.

Regarding loans, they're pretty quick, all EFT these days.  For we fall admits, they didn't recommend we apply for loans until mid July, for a start of late August.  

If you haven't done your FAFSA yet, though, I would recommend you do it right this second.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Robot, my coworker called that same number for me, cause I'm just so upset right now and I didn't want to freak out on the phone.

So I was rejected from  Stark last year, and I got the letter from the University like 2 weeks after the letter from  SCA/STARK.

So do not read anything into that Robot.

Hey Rsport, what ETA did they give you?  

We're all getting in.  I've decided.  That's that.  Jayimess, please tell them that, since you already there.  Thanks!


HAHAHAHAHA(crazy laughter)


----------



## omd (Nov 18, 2009)

Robot- did she say anything about when the "second batch" will go out?  Nothing in the mail today, would have been here by now if it was in the first batch.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 18, 2009)

She didn't say, but I think she said the last batch would be out by friday.

She said I was in the first batch sent out, and I didn't get anything today, so they must be sending it via an extremely slow method.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

WAIT!!

she told you what batch you were in?  did she give any hints????  hahahaha

maybe tomorrow!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope. No hints, unfortunately.


----------



## omd (Nov 18, 2009)

I was told that mine went out on Monday, but it would have been here today unless they sent it via mule.  But there was no talk of these batches.  Well, guess they'll all arrive sometime in the next 5 days.  We got that going for us...  which is nice.


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 19, 2009)

No mail today.


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 19, 2009)

How'd everyone else do?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Nada. I'm pretty zen about the whole thing.  I have no control over the situation and worrying about it now makes no sense. I worked hard on my application and I have total faith in my abiliies.  I feel like a new person today!!!


----------



## omd (Nov 19, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 19, 2009)

Nothing here either. What a ****ing farce.

Edit: so I just called again to make sure they had my correct address (because I was in the process of moving apartments when I submitted my application)...they had the correct address, BUT my letter WASN'T sent monday, but instead sent YESTERDAY! WTF, people. No one knows what is going on over there. USC SCA Admissions Department = Fail.

The lady was nice at least and she said I should get my letter by the end of the week.


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 19, 2009)

So, as of right now, no one (on this forum) has received any sort of notification from the School of Cinematic Arts?

Robot - has your online application status changed?


----------



## robot_m (Nov 19, 2009)

My online status is still at "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision."


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know why, but I'm done really obsessing over this.  I know either way a letter will come.  

My status hasn't changed, and I didn't bother to call to see when my letter was mailed, only because who knows if we're getting the correct info.  

I'm sure they're working hard at getting this stuff done.  I have complete faith in the process.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know if this helps anybody, but I just got the second letter from SCA today, sent 11/18.

If anyone else out there has gotten it, I have a question.  Do you know if we're supposed to do something with the double-sided "MASTER OF FINE ARTS - PRODUCTION PROGRAM" form?  Or is it just for our information?  They're kind of strict with it being returned by December 1st, and I'm nervous I'm going to mess something up.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 20, 2009)

femme-what size envelope is that?  was it large like the one from the graduate school?


----------



## omd (Nov 20, 2009)

Today is the day I get my acceptance packet!  Should be here in about 4 hours.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 20, 2009)

No USC mail today, but I wasn't really expecting any and I'm okay with that.  My dad was pretty pissed though!!


----------



## omd (Nov 20, 2009)

Your acceptance packet will be there tomorrow.  See you in January!


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 20, 2009)

psufilmgirl: It was the size of the other packet, a folder, just not as thick.

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!!!  If it doesn't happen today, tomorrow for sure!


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 20, 2009)

No USC mail in Boston today.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## afallingbomb28 (Nov 20, 2009)

Glad I got out of town for the weekend. When I get back I'm reapplying for USC Fall and FSU Fall, I'm sick of this wait and see ****.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 20, 2009)

Nothing here either.


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, this forum is dead.

So no one has heard anything from SCA except for Femme?


----------



## jamesc (Nov 20, 2009)

I got a small letter today.  I'm Waitlisted for Spring '10.  It says I have a chance of getting in if other acceptees decline.  So femme and FreeRange, if you have any reservations .  

I have to mail back the form by December 1st (mailed it out right away).  I presume I'll be told 1-2 weeks into December or possibly later, giving me very short notice to move, but I'd do it!

I think overall my chances are very small (5%).  Definitely not something I can rely on, so I'll still submit all my fall applications.  At least it's not a flat out rejection .


----------



## ds65 (Nov 20, 2009)

I didn't get any mail today but did get a phone call from USC. Get this - it was the Housing Department calling to give me my room assignment. I told them that I didn't even know if I had been accepted yet. So, after being on hold for a bit, I was informed to get in touch with them when I get an official notice - one way or the other. Sooooo...I'm left trying to interpret that call. I think I'm going to find something to distract me...now where did I put that bottle of rum?


----------



## jamesc (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, just called the admissions office and was fortunate enough to have the extremely courteous and lovely Leah answer some of my questions.

Waitlist people are accepted in the order they were ranked.  I was told that the faculty have a ranking for all the students.  I'm going to call in Monday to try to see if they'll divulge my waitlist rank.  Spring acceptance is generally very high, but they do generally take a handful waitlist applicants.  

Oh and my letter was postmarked 11/18, so I expect a lot of you should be receiving notices very soon.

@ds65: Did you apply for housing independently?  If not, I would presume that's a good sign!


----------



## ds65 (Nov 20, 2009)

jamesc,

I did go on the housing website and fill out an application for a room. I thought it was all part of the application process and that Housing would be linked to admissions. Who knows?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 20, 2009)

congrats James!  at least you know the right formula and are on to what they are looking for!

dawna-that just boggles my mind!  i'd take that bottle of rum and mix it with something fruity!

so off topic, i screened new moon on  wednesday and it was terrible.  even though they changed directors and blamed catherine hardwicke, it turns out you can't make crappy material and turn it into something worthwhile.  

I also saw pirate radio, precious, and paranormal activity.  really enjoyed them all.  well, you can't really enjoy a movie about an abused girl, but it the performances were amazing.  the editing, however, was a bit off to me.

now i'm watching star trek on blu ray!


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 20, 2009)

ds65 - That sounds like a very good sign. Did you fill out your housing information when you submitted your application?


----------



## ds65 (Nov 21, 2009)

BWyatt,  I filled out the housing form a few days after I submitted my application - September 3rd or 4th. I hope someday I can laugh about this situation!


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 21, 2009)

I just received my USC letter and......waitlisted. 

I'm extremely disappointed (obviously) but at least there's still a glimmer of hope. 

James - did they give any sort of time frame for notifying us about our waitlist status?


----------



## ds65 (Nov 21, 2009)

Waitlisted here also. Not a big deal. While I was filling out applications I started a business making organic soap. I recently became affiliated with the ASPCA - so my soap is helping the environment and animals! I know - a completely different direction from film. My business has really taken off and I've decided to go in that direction. The letter from USC just reaffirmed my decision. 

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;
Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same,
And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.
I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I-
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference.

I wish everyone in this forum good luck!
~dawna


----------



## jamesc (Nov 21, 2009)

I think we find out about our waitlist status as soon as they have confirmed all the acceptees, and I think their hard deadline is somewhere in mid December, so we wouldn't find out until then.  femme or FreeRange, can you confirm this?

From what I gather, there is typically 3-5 slots that will open for waitlisters, and when those slots open, they just go down the list by rank.  I'm thinking you'd have to be in the top 10 of waitlisters to stand a reasonable chance.  So if say, they accepted 40 students for Spring '10 (with 20 students coming from Fall Waitlist), then you'd have be ranked #41-50.

@ds65 I buy a lot of organic soap, just curious what yours is.  Sorry to hear that you won't be heading into film, but I'm glad your business is doing so well!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 21, 2009)

ds65- do you ship soap to the middle of the country? my girlfriend and I use organic soap, share a link to your soap if you have one.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by jamesc:
> I think we find out about our waitlist status as soon as they have confirmed all the acceptees, and I think their hard deadline is somewhere in mid December, so we wouldn't find out until then.  femme or FreeRange, can you confirm this?



We have to give them our deposit prior to December 1.  If it's not in by then, our offer of admission is revoked.  So you should find out soon!!


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 21, 2009)

James - that's good info. Thanks. You've gotta figure there are only a dozen at most that get waistlisted. Let me know if you have any luck finding out your waitlist rank.

Also, did you have a phone interview? 


Anyone else hear anything today?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi guys!!  No word yet over here in PA!!!

Dawna-good luck with your business!!!  That sounds exciting!  Nothing now til Monday but I'm still okay with that, Que cera cera!!(if I spelled that right!)


----------



## robot_m (Nov 21, 2009)

Wait listed for me as well.

Got my letter today (finally!). I already filled out the form and dropped it off at the post office.

I actually feel pretty good about getting wait listed. I've been out right rejected before, and being wait listed feels way better than that.

I wonder how long the wait list is.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who got on the waitlist!  I've got my fingers crossed for all of you amazing, wonderful, talented people.

Dawna - I would also love to support your business!  Do you have a website??


----------



## omd (Nov 21, 2009)

Waitlisted as well.  Curious, what did other people's notices say?  Mine said "Your waitlist position guarantees that you will be considered should any of these applicants decline our offer." Is this the standard form or does that mean I'm high on the waitlist?  And what does "considered" mean?  A huge part of me really just wants to say forget it and move on, but I sent in my confirmation anyway.  More waiting...  delightful.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 21, 2009)

hey robot-did they say they were mailing all the letters at random????  so far i've gotten nothing and only 2 people here have gotten in, and everyone else was waitlisted?  interesting!

femme-did your friend hear anything yet?


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone know how many people were accepted off the waitlist for Spring 2009?


----------



## ds65 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your interest in my organic soap! I'm busy working on a website but if you send me a quick email at:greenevalleysoap@gmail.com  - I will add you to the list to be notified when it's up and running. It's only a few weeks away.
Good luck to all who have been wait-listed - I hope you all get in! Just think, I'm one less person on the list!


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 21, 2009)

ds65 - Thanks for your kind words. Good luck with the soap business!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't remember what they said, but I think it was that everyone should hear something by early next week.


----------



## Zanuck22 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello,

I have also been waitlisted. I am not really sure what I did wrong. I would really like someone's feedback regarding my visual sample. I submitted an abstract film titled "Voyage". First, I thought the film was not going to be appropriate for their application guidelines. The note said "narrative". I have a narrative short film which I'm happy with, it's titled "The Jettison of Jeremiah Johnston". Yet, I still wanted to submit what I thought was my better video. I e-mailed a USC professor for advice. He responded back mentioning that USC was actually looking for different films that didn't need to fit the narrative criteria. 

Now, it would mean a lot to know your feedback regarding this. Do you think the narrative short film would have improved my chances of being able to attend classes in Spring? Which film should I have gone with?

Narrative, "The Jettison of Jeremiah Johnston": http://vimeo.com/1243024

Abstract, "Voyage-Journey": http://vimeo.com/3330839

I also speak fluently four languages, English being my fourth. I would really love to hear your stories and watch some of your visual samples as well, if possible.

Let me know,

Best,

Zan


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 22, 2009)

So now the only thing going through my head, and it will all day while I work both jobs and get NO MAIL, is that it's probably a BAD sign that I didn't get the packet from the University.  I mean, if I was getting in, I think I would have already gotten that, just like femme and freerange, right?

I'm going to finish working on my new app for Fall 2010 now.....

Zan-I watched both films and though they were beautifully shot and edited.  I think in terms of the USC app, they are looking for story tellers, and whole Voyage is very peaceful and calming, it's more a thought and a feeling than a story.

Therefore, I would stick with the narrative.  They are looking for different, but still definitely for people who can  tell a  _story differently_.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 22, 2009)

Zan - Both the films have their strengths, and I don't know if one would have gotten you in over the other.  I have a feeling, though, that the personal statement is the real crux of the application, and not so much the samples.  Sure, they're important, but if you're thinking of reapplying, I'd really revisit your statement before questioning any other part of your app. And psufilmgirl is right, it's all about the story.

psufilmgirl - There's still hope! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## chellya2004 (Nov 22, 2009)

@femme and psufilmgirl:I'm wondering what's wrong with Zan's narrative film? To me it's really2 good and he tells it really well. Above all, it's a story, right?

Femme,since you're the one who get in, why don't you show us your film portfolio? I really want to know what's USC student's film like )


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi chellya - I don't believe I ever said anything negative about Zan's films.  In fact, I find them both very poetic and nicely shot.  I'm just implying that he shouldn't worry whether or not one film would've gotten him in over another.  He was waitlisted...that means he did everything right, and had there been the full 50 slots available, I'm sure he would've gotten in.

I politely decline to share any part of my application, as it would help no one.  I am me and you are you.


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone have any waitlist updates today?


----------



## robot_m (Nov 23, 2009)

Apparently wait listers might not hear anything until the week before Christmas! Classes start on January 11th, which means there is a very real possibility that some of us will have less than three weeks to find a place to live, then plan, pay for, and execute a move across country!

Yikes!


----------



## jamesc (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok, so here are some numbers:

- 60 slots for Spring '10
- 300+ applications submitted for Spring '10
- 16 people accepted their waitlist from Fall
- 44 people accepted Spring '10 (my assumption)
- 30 people waitlisted 
- 15% of applicants accepted
- 25% including waitlist

- People who were ranked 45-54 (the top ten of the waitlist) stand a 75% chance of being accepted.

- People who rank 55-64 (next twenty) stand a 40%-50% chance.

- For Fall '09, 20 people from the waitlist were accepted for that semester.  No numbers for Spring '09.

I'm ranked in the 10-20 range, and probably more towards the 20s.  So, I give myself a 30% chance.  Not the 75% chance I was hoping for, but still higher than 10%.  It does feel good to know that I was in the top 25% of applicants.

If applying for Fall '10, it is recommended to note that you were waitlisted for Spring '10, since the faculty member reviewing your application might be different.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 23, 2009)

So am I the lone reject?  hahaha.  Got the letter today.  Had that feeling all weekend.  I can reapply and I now have til January 4th, which is great, cause that's not too long of a wait at all.  I think maybe 3 months?  

Femme-any tips on how you approached the personal statement?


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> Femme-any tips on how you approached the personal statement?



Just sent you a PM!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 23, 2009)

PSU, nooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 23, 2009)

PSU - Sorry to hear about the rejection....Keep the faith. 

James - that's some quality information. How did you find out your waitlist ranking?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Jayimess-

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

hahahaha.  it's all  good.  the plus side is I don't have to pay the app fee again!  SWEET!

I'm not going anywhere, I'll be around, and I have my fingers crossed for all you wait listers, though I have to admit I'm pretty happy I can relax and enjoy the holiday without the hassle of having to move 3000 miles in 6 weeks!  

I just saw The Blind Side.  Wow.  Take 2 of my favorite things:  football and Sandra Bullock, and combine them into my favorite thing:  Film!!!  WIN!!!!  It wasn't too feel  good sportsy, and I just loved everyone in it!  Next on my list:  A Serious Man and Fantastic Mr Fox!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 23, 2009)

I liked a Series Man a lot, though the end is a bit oblique.


----------



## omd (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like there's still a fighting chance for  Spring.  Let's hope we hear sooner than later...  Thanks James for those stats!  Good luck everyone!  

To those who are reapplying for Fall- How do we do this?  Do we resubmit everything online with the same pin number, or a new one?  Or do we just send SCA the materials we want to replace?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 24, 2009)

I got a form with my rejection letter.  They gave me the option to either resubmit the same app, or resubmit new supplemental materials by january 4th.  I chose that option and faxed the sheet in.  I also mailed it.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 24, 2009)

@BYWatt - I got my rank by calling in and asking very nicely/politely.  I wasn't told my exact rank, but was given a ballpark figure.

I just called in to ask about submitting again for the Fall.  The online application is still showing my Spring application data (and won't let me change it).  I was told by the office that I should prepare any of my newly revised supplemental items and wait until I was notified when I could re-submit again for Fall '10.  Sounds like that won't happen until my waitlist decision has been finalized, which at this point is mid to late December?  That'd be great if that were the case as it'd give me much more time to work on revising everything. Can anyone else on the waitlist confirm this?

@psufilmgirl - did your letter say that your new deadline is Jan 1st instead of Dec 1st?


----------



## afallingbomb28 (Nov 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> I got a form with my rejection letter.  They gave me the option to either resubmit the same app, or resubmit new supplemental materials by january 4th.  I chose that option and faxed the sheet in.  I also mailed it.



Do we do anything else? Like reapply online or just send in that sheet?


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone else called the admissions office to find out their waitlist rank?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Send in the sheet, then email or mail the new supplemental materials.  Unless you want to resubmit the same app, but in my opinion, that would be stupid!


----------



## robot_m (Nov 25, 2009)

They wouldn't tell me my rank, but they told me that my chances of getting in are 65-70%, so judging from what jamesc has said, I must be in the first 10.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 25, 2009)

Yaaay, robot!  That's really great!


----------



## NSS (Nov 25, 2009)

Which of the Additional Questions did you guys answer? I'm not sure if all of them are applicable to the film program, e.g.:

"10. Research Experience: Describe your pertinent research experience, training and publications. For your Research Experience, please describe in your own words the overall goals, your role in the research project, whether you worked independently or as part of a group and the overall results that you obtained. For publications, please provide the complete reference information that would be included in a scientific journal such as Science, Nature or Cell."


----------



## robot_m (Nov 26, 2009)

I think someone commented on this question in the Fall 2010 thread.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## NSS (Nov 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by robot_m:
> I think someone commented on this question in the Fall 2010 thread.



Thanks, don't know how I missed that.


Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 30, 2009)

Sad news...my friend just found out she was rejected.  I'm really hoping she considers reapplying, but the whole process took a lot out of her (as I'm sure we can all understand).  I know everything happens for a reason but we would've made such a great creative team that it's kind of depressing we won't be together.  Siiigh...

Any other updates out there??


----------



## robot_m (Nov 30, 2009)

Still waiting to hear if I get in off the wait list. Hopefully something this week, or even tomorrow. I've been waiting to submit my applications to Columbia and NYU, as I'll need that money if I have to move across country. I'm going to wait to mail those applications tomorrow until right before the post office closes, just in case I hear something from USC.


----------



## tantalus (Nov 30, 2009)

I also got rejected this round. I'm actually kind of relieved.  I've been offered a job in the white house, and I may take it for a while, then think about film school later.  While I was pretty sure I wouldn't get in this round, it does make me evaluate my current path, for the millionth time.  While I love film, I'm not sure it's where my comparative advantage lies.  Oh well.  I'll reapply to USC for fall 2010, as well as some other schools.  but i think i may also send in applications to some ir schools, just to see who wants me more.


----------



## jamesc (Nov 30, 2009)

Haven't heard anything, probably won't for a few weeks.  

@femme: sorry to hear about your friend .  I don't like it when potential creative teams are broken up.  If she's still in LA, you might still be able to work with her?

@robot: I know that Columbia clearly states you need to have your materials postmarked by the deadline date, but for NYU, you might want to consider mailing your portfolio today.  From their admission page:

http://graduate.tisch.nyu.edu/...t/grad_filmPort.html - 
"...mail or deliver in person so that it is received on or before respective deadlines "


----------



## BWyatt (Nov 30, 2009)

Has anyone confirmed that USC Spring 2010 waitlisters have until January to submit applications for Fall 2010 (in the event that we are not accepted off the waitlist)?


----------



## stevent (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey everyone...

I wish I would've found this forum a few months ago :| 

I didn't make the cut for spring 2010 film and tv production and I think it was because my personal statement. I'm reapplying and thus rewriting it, but I was wondering if anyone had some advice on how to approach it. I understand it has to be "me," but I guess I'm having difficulty on what to emphasize. I tried to tie certain life experiences into my love for film on my first attempt, but that obviously didn't work and in retrospect was probably a common approach. 

Any pointers on how to get me to "jump off the page"? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 30, 2009)

Femme- That stinks.  I hope she reapplies, if it's what she really wants.

On a side note, if I PMed you something I wrote based on the advice you gave me, would you mind taking a look at it?  I feel like I went THERE, but that could all be in my head!


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 30, 2009)

psufilmgirl: Totally!  I would be honored.  I won't pretend to be an expert, but it never hurts to have another pair of eyes.

tantalus: Congrats on your job offer!  Wow, the white house...you're really moving up in the world, huh?!


----------



## CinematicESP (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm a former USC film student vacating my apartment right now, so there's a spot available starting in January if any of you incoming students need a place to live. Here's the rundown of the place:

$800/month. 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, spacious living room, tons of closet space, kitchen, your own laundry machines! Landlord pays for water. Roommates would be two (very laid back) males.

Relatively nice area (a rare find around USC!) just north of campus, right off of Adams. 10 minute bike ride/walk.

E-mail me at siemer@usc.edu if you're interested!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 1, 2009)

Femme-I PMed it to you!  Thanks!


----------



## BWyatt (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone receive any waitlist updates?


----------



## jamesc (Dec 3, 2009)

For anyone who's curious, I just called in again to ask.  Same response, it'll take them a week or two before they finalize everything.  I was told to expect notification before the holidays (3 weeks).  Now I'm just working on my Fall '10 .


----------



## BWyatt (Dec 7, 2009)

Trying to keep this forum alive for the waitlisters...How's everyone out there doing?


----------



## barbsteele (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello waitlisters!

I just wanted to drop in to let you know that our apartment at Walton and Jefferson is still up for grabs for January. It definitely must suck being left in limbo for so long, but if you end up needing a place fast, we've got one!

And congrats to those who got in! We'll see you in a month =)

Best,

Barb


----------



## Zanuck22 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey, 

I would like to share with you guys a video I just recently uploaded. It's a compilation from my experiences this last Summer in Los Angeles and San Francisco.

Lisztomania
http://vimeo.com/8027399 

There is a different version, in which the video ends with a band. I would really like to know what ending you think works best.

Lisztomania (with band, password "mania")
http://vimeo.com/8028232

I'm also taking this opportunity to share 3 additional films. First link is a scene from a short film I made in 2006. The second is a really short piece I made last year (music by Paul Cantelon, from "The Diving Bell and the Butterfly"). Finally, the third is what I'm currently working on. It's something different from what I tend to go for (they are samples, not cut into a specific pace). I would love to hear from you.

Scene from "Morphology" (2006)
http://vimeo.com/7933946

Brief Moment (2008)
http://vimeo.com/1807479

Test Samples (password: "santa")
http://vimeo.com/7751085


If you would like to see more of my work:
http://vimeo.com/marcoaslan/videos


I would also really like to see your work, if possible. Send me an e-mail or PM. I want to collaborate in a creative environment.

Cheers!

Z


----------



## DonnieDarko (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice camera work and editing Zanuck. I may post clips of my work at a later date.
So i'm new to this forum but have been following the thread for a few weeks. I'm on the waitlist for USC Film and TV Prod. I also know i'm  "high" on the waitlist..."top 5" from talking with the admissions coordinator a few weeks ago. I should've named myself Bubble Boy. 
I just called in today anonymously to ask when wait listers would hear back and was told "early January"  I know this is contrary to what James said earlier about hearing back before the holidays. It especially sucks for people moving from far away. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I'll let you guys know as soon as i receive any sort of notification.


----------



## robot_m (Dec 9, 2009)

I called in yesterday and got a "three to four weeks" response myself.

Which is ridiculous. If the admissions department were a football team/fortune 500 company, the coach/CEO would have been fired for such bloated bureaucratic malfeasance.

I mean seriously: ONE ****ING WEEK TO COMPLETELY REORGANIZE YOUR LIFE? ARE YOU ****ING KIDDING ME?

Sorry, just needed to vent, I'm still totally going to do it if they ask me! I'm just so tired of waiting to find out what's going to happen with my life for the next year or three.

Is anyone else on the waitlist facing the possibility of moving across long distances?

And does anyone know what USC is waiting for in regards to the waitlisters? They told me that everyone who got in was supposed to respond by December 1, but that they would wait for three weeks for those people who failed to respond by Dec 1 to get their responses in. 

Surely, though, there must have been some people who responded by December 1 saying that they have chosen NOT to study at USC for spring 2010.

So have those few waitlisters already been notified and just aren't on this forum, or is USC waiting for something else before than inform any of the waitlisters?

It's not the waiting that bothers me, it's the not knowing when the waiting will be over.


----------



## Rome24 (Dec 9, 2009)

> Originally posted by Zanuck22:
> Hey,
> 
> I would like to share with you guys a video I just recently uploaded. It's a compilation from my experiences this last Summer in Los Angeles and San Francisco.
> ...


----------



## Zanuck22 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Rome,

Mostly HVX200 - I've just recently started filming with the Canon 7D.

Cheers,

Z


----------



## BWyatt (Dec 10, 2009)

Zanuck - Nice work on the short films. You seem to have a very good eye for framing and lighting. 

Robot - that's very discouraging news about having to wait 3 more weeks (and it doesn't really make much sense considering that December 1st was a strict deadline for all the response forms). Hopefully we'll find out before Christmas but it doesn't sound too promising. 

Donnie Darko - thanks for joining the forum. Did the admissions coordinator specifically tell you that you are in the Top 5 on the waitlist? Who did you speak to?...because whoever I spoke to in the admissions office didn't seem to have that information.


----------



## robot_m (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah. To top it off, we got 11 inches of snow here Tuesday to Wednesday. My apartment is in the dense urban area of the city, so our streets got cleared pretty quickly. But most of the rest of the city has shut down, and I've only been out of my apartment for about two hours total the past 3 days and am starting to go stir crazy.

So all I've been doing is sitting around hoping my phone is going to ring and it's going to be USC.

Thank god for Netflix Watch Instantly on XBOX 360...I at least have an unending supply of movies to watch.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 10, 2009)

wow Robot, sorry to hear that 

The whole situation for wait listers stinks.  I'm glad I'm not in that situation.  I'm working on my new stuff, and hopefully that will be it for me.  Then I'll have PLENTY of time to relocate.

I've got my fingers cross for you all.  If not, I hope you're trying again for fall!


----------



## DonnieDarko (Dec 10, 2009)

B Wyatt.... you probably spoke to one of the student workers. The person who you want to speak with is Wendy the admissions coordinator. Just be polite and i'm sure you could get at least a ballpark figure.


----------



## BWyatt (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the tip.


----------



## robot_m (Dec 11, 2009)

Does somebody want to call and talk to Wendy and get an official estimate as to when the waitlisters will be notified? I was planning on doing it today, but I accidentally left my phone at home and won't be back to get it until tonight.

It is officially ONE MONTH UNTIL CLASSES START.


----------



## jamesc (Dec 16, 2009)

Called today.  Was told that final decisions for us waitlisters are most likely going to be heading out soon. However, it seems like people on the bubble could potentially be notified as late as the day before class begins.  That doesn't make a whole lotta sense to me, but I'd still move down there if I was accepted Jan 10.  It would be pretty crazy, but a fun story to tell.

I was also told that some people HAVE been pulled off the waitlist already.  From the silence of this forum, it doesn't seem like anyone here has, but if you have, let us know =D.

The office closes from Dec 23 to Jan 4th.


----------



## BWyatt (Dec 16, 2009)

James - interesting...I was told that no one had been pulled off the waitlist because so far no one has declined acceptance. Who did you speak to?


----------



## robot_m (Dec 17, 2009)

I was told that wait listed people were being notified as spots opened up...but there was no specification made as to if any spots have opened up so far.

I do find it sort of hard to believe that not a single person has declined, though.


----------



## BWyatt (Dec 17, 2009)

Robot - I agree. It doesn't make any sense...but the person I spoke (I think it might've been a student) told me that "so far no one has declined acceptance". 

I'm failing to understand the "so far" portion of that comment...because I thought December 1st was the strict deadline for everyone to have their response forms in by.


----------



## jamesc (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it wasn't Wendy and it wasn't Leah, but I didn't ask her name.  However if Donnie is in the top 5 and he hasn't been notified, if anyone's been pulled off I'm guessing it's only been 1-2 people.  

For me, I feel my chances are close to nil for getting called.  It just feels like they're waiting for any potential last minute cancels, which I'm assuming is at best (for us waitlisters) a small handful.  So I'm just waiting for them to tell me I can officially re-submit for Fall .


----------



## Lvn (Dec 18, 2009)

Robot_M I'm in the same position as you. Re-organizing your life in a week.

But you want to hear the punchline?

I live in Turkey.


----------



## robot_m (Dec 18, 2009)

LVN- yikes!

BWyatt- there are any number of reasons a person might get accepted and not be able to attend. They might respond saying they plan to attend, but then have some sort of family emergency that prevents them from moving across country. Or they might find that they can't secure funding to pay for tuition (unfortunately this is especially true of foreign students).

My mom was telling me about when she went to grad school in the 70's, one of her future classmates was moving across country to attend and on the way got in a car accident and died. I definitely hope that doesn't happen to anyone, but it did open up a spot in her class. To top it off, her class was really small, like 5 people, so they all had already met and started friendships and were really sad during the start of grad school.

There's also the possibility that someone from another country has been accepted but won't be able to get their VISA (or whatever is needed, I don't know) to enter the USA.

It sort of sucks because I doubt anyone is declining an acceptance because they no longer have the desire, but instead because of real life issues getting in the way. So most of us would likely only get in at the expense of someone else, which is weird to think about. 

But I think, if anything, there will be a flurry of last-minute wait list acceptances as those practicalities prevent people from attending.

EDIT: Also, people who can't break their lease or find anyone to take it over. Or people who can't sell their house. This is, of course, assuming that they live outside of LA.

I'm lucky in that my current apartment has no lease, so I can leave at anytime. If I get a call on January 10, I'm doing it.


----------



## DonnieDarko (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey gang, 

So to update I haven't received any notification yet. However I did talk with someone in admissions and was told "a couple" slots did open up. Good to know there is at least some movement on the list, and hopefully more as further deposits are required. The high tuition cost might be working in our favor ironically. Also Robot is right about those real life issues. I hope no one dies or has a serious accident though. That would be sad.

I think USC Spring admission was more competitive than ever this year. They did say they received more applications than expected (in Femme's phone interview.) And it seemed like a bunch of people got accepted in last years forum. I don't think it's because they were necessarily more qualified. You guys seem pretty astute to me.  Also fewer slots are available in Spring because of the soft waitlist for Fall 09. And to top it off, they have a much higher yield %(percentage of accepted students who matriculate) for Spring than Fall. This is mainly due to the fact that USC is one of the only top film schools to offer Spring admissions. Students just don't have that many other offers on the table as they do with Fall admissions. 
Just keep applying to school(s) for Fall and move on. If you get in, they will let you know.


----------



## jamesc (Dec 19, 2009)

@Donnie: thanks for the update.  It sounds like you're inches away from getting in.  From the admission office's hesitancy to make a final decision, it seems like they're expecting a few more people to drop out, so I hope you're accepted!  

A minor departure from admissions talk, I just wanted to wish everyone Happy Holidays!  Instead of regular holiday cards, I like to create holiday video cards.  For this year's card, we did a variation on one of my favorite scenes from Love Actually.  Hope you enjoy it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv-oBsf6sSk


----------



## BWyatt (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how they will notify us (phone call, email, snail-mail)??


----------



## jamesc (Dec 20, 2009)

I know we'll get a call if we're accepted.  I'm assuming snail mail if we're not accepted along with the same form psufilmgirl received to re-submit for fall.


----------



## DonnieDarko (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the support James. I hope you're accepted too. 
Nice greeting video. I've never actually seen "Love Actually," but liked it nonetheless. I especially enjoyed the 2008 Christmas Noir greeting card. I am an avid fan of Film Noir. Good job portraying the proper mood and style. 
Question... was the music you used for the 48 hour film project designed for it? It went well with the editing. I love simple piano ballads. (not that it was a "simple piano ballad")


----------



## robot_m (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah I was told we'd get a phone call and an email if we get accepted.


----------



## jamesc (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Donnie!  I really lighting for Film Noir as well.  Not having to worry about color and emphasizing shadows really pushes me to be more creative with lighting.  Plus, you're allowed/expected to "soft mist/beautify" your actresses and they love that!

The music for Dave and Liz was composed in GarageBand after the edit was locked.  After 15 hours of straight editing, I sent the locked edit to my friend who composed the music in a few hours while I worked on color correction.  I asked for a clean piano line.  I was hesitant when he insisted on using GarageBand at the time, but once I heard it I was hooked.


----------



## FreeRange (Dec 21, 2009)

James! Loved the videos! Great job with the holiday video and the HP Commercial remake was solid. Very impressive effect work. Keep me posted on the wait-list and any word from the school. Us Bay Area folk need to stick together and Happy Holidays to you, too.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 21, 2009)

James-that made me want to watch Love Actually again!  It was great and a really great take on it.

I'm still rooting for y'all, but not too hard, cause if you're not in, maybe we can try again to be classmates in the fall!

Is everyone done their shopping and ready to gather together with family and consume large quantities of alcohol??  hahahaha


----------



## BWyatt (Dec 24, 2009)

I called the admissions office yesterday and they said that we would be notified of our waitlist status via snail mail....I was also told that letters will not be received until the week before classes begin.


----------



## robot_m (Dec 28, 2009)

anyone hear anything?

I was hoping to hear something last week, since that was the period they initially told us we'd be hearing something.

It was a double bummer week for me too, because I lost my favorite SLR camera after a friend's going away party. I think I left it in the cab on the ride home. Blargh.

I'm beginning to think getting in off the wait list is not going to happen.


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 28, 2009)

Hang in their robot. I'm sorry for your lost. I wouldn't know what to do if I lost my slr (cannon 50D). So what are you plans if you don't get in? Are you going to apply for the Fall 2010? What about schools like chapman (Feb 2) that have later priority deadlines?

SilverLenz


----------



## BWyatt (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone know what the Fall 2010 application deadline is for us Spring 2010 waitlisters?


----------



## robot_m (Dec 29, 2009)

I called today to inquire, but they're closed from Dec 24 to January 4th (one week before the semester starts).


----------



## BWyatt (Dec 30, 2009)

I think the chances of getting in off the waitlist at this point are fairly slim.

Still, I'd like to know when we need to submit our applications for Fall 2010.


----------



## robot_m (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree on both points.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

January 4th is the deadline, as long as you submitted that sheet.  or maybe it will be later for waitlisters.  I'm ALMOST done rewriting my personal statement for the hundredth time.  also, my new visual had to be uploaded to  you tube, do you think that's okay?


----------



## AshleyMaria (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

BarbSteele posted this a few weeks ago, but I wanted to re-post that our apartment is still available near campus. So once you all hear, you will instantly have a place to live 

I know how stressful the wait can be. Barb and I were in your exact spots last year. It will happen!

Good luck!
Ashley Maria
ashleymariausc@yahoo.com


----------



## robot_m (Dec 31, 2009)

Ashley- did you get in off the wait list?


----------



## AshleyMaria (Dec 31, 2009)

Robot_M -- 

Barb and I were admitted Spring 2009. A bunch of our class is from the Fall 2008 waitlist though. I heard Spring 2010 was very hard this year because of the economy. Try again for the fall next year, but I am biased that Spring admits are cooler


----------



## BWyatt (Jan 4, 2010)

Any waitlist updates?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 4, 2010)

i just emailed my new stuff to admissions.  i was rewriting to the last second!  

i would like to get a time line from admissions, but i forgot to ask when i called today to double check on how to submit my new stuff


----------



## robot_m (Jan 4, 2010)

nothing here.


----------



## robot_m (Jan 6, 2010)

Called in today. We're going to hear by phone no later than friday, and those people on the waitlist will then get form to fill out to re-submit their applications (free of charge) for Fall admission.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 8, 2010)

I submitted that form and I SUPER paranoid that they're not going to get all my stuff and review my app.  AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to call next week just to make sure they have everything.


----------



## Lvn (Jan 9, 2010)

O crap, I didn't get in.

Oh well. I thought I had a stellar application, and I still do, but competition was probably too fierce or something. 

What about you guys? Anybody made it?


----------



## robot_m (Jan 9, 2010)

I didn't get in either.

On Wednesday when I called they told me that there were still 5 or 6 people who hadn't registered for classes yet, and if they didn't register by Friday, they would be replaced with waitlisted people.

They also told me 4 or 5 people had already gotten in off the waitlist. 

It was all pretty frustrating for me because I was lead to believe I was in the top 10 on the waitlist, so I was really expecting a call yesterday.

And according to USC's Online Class Schedule, 510 only has 59 of the 60 seats filled. So it would appear that there is still one spot open.


----------



## jamesc (Jan 9, 2010)

I didn't get in as well.  Sorry for those didn't get in.  Sounds like you were right on the cusp robot_m!  Hopefully that means they'll accept you flat our for Fall '10.

We can finally re-apply to Fall '10 now!  Plus, I don't think we'll start hearing back until some time in March, so we get a nice month long vacation from all this waiting .


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry for you guys, but I'm glad to have you all back!  Let's all get in this time around!  Go Us!


----------

